# Geplante Obsoleszenz: Umweltbundesamt fordert Angabe der Lebensdauer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Geplante Obsoleszenz: Umweltbundesamt fordert Angabe der Lebensdauer*

					Das Umweltbundesamt hat eine Angabe zur erwartenden Lebensdauer von Geräten gefordert, um der geplanten Obsoleszenz entgegenzuwirken. Die lässt sich schwer nachweisen, aber klar ist, dass Geräte heute nicht mehr so lange halten wie früher. Und das ist oft auch gar nicht gewünscht oder gefordert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Geplante Obsoleszenz: Umweltbundesamt fordert Angabe der Lebensdauer*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne keine einzige geplante Schwachstelle. Im Gegensatz zu früher wird heute aber jedes Bauteil besser ausgelegt und in Langzeitversuchen auf eine irgendwie als sinnvoll angesehene Lebensdauer hin ausgelegt. Im Zuge des Kostendrucks wird jedes Bauteil kostenoptimiert, also so schwach ausgelegt, dass gerade noch so hält. Die Geräte sind heute bei viel billiger als früher, schaut man z.B. auf Kühlschrankpreise 1930, 1970 und 2010, brauchen viel weniger Energie und haben eine weiterhin eine sinnvolle Haltbarkeit.

Wer natürlich einen Fön für 6,99 im Tschibo kauft, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ist, wer für 29,99 eine Schlagbohrmaschine beim Wettbewerber von Eisen Karl ersteht, sollte sich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding recht schnell die Grätsche macht.

Was nützt eine angegebene theoretische Lebensdauer? Ist die dann einklagbar und mit einer Garantieverlängerung über die gesetzlich vorgegebener gleichzusetzen? Das dürften Hersteller heute schon machen.


----------



## FaySmash (15. Februar 2016)

ein produkt das lange funktioniert ist doch der grauß eines jeden herstellers...


----------



## joel3214 (15. Februar 2016)

Glühbirne 
Für alle die sagen das es so was nicht gibt.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer natürlich einen Fön für 6,99 im Tschibo kauft, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ist, wer für 29,99 eine Schlagbohrmaschine beim Wettbewerber von Eisen Karl ersteht, sollte sich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding recht schnell die Grätsche macht.



Das schlimme ist in meinen Augen, dass auch teure sogenannte "Markenware" nicht wesentlich länger hält. Bei Fön und Schlagbohrmaschine gibt es zum Glück noch Hersteller, wo das Produkt dann 10-20 Jahre läuft. Aber in anderen Sparten ist das leider längst nicht mehr so (Beispiel Schuhe: Mir sind in den letzten 10 Jahren so viele Schuhe in der 100-Euro-Preisklasse viel zu früh kaputtgegangen, dass ich inzwischen nur noch 30-Euro-Schuhe kaufe - da ist insgesamt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dann einfach besser).

Viele Kunden (z.B. ich) würden gerne mehr Geld investieren, um dann ein Produkt zu erhalten, dass länger lebt. Aber wenn die teureren Produkte überhaupt nicht länger halten als die billigen, hat man als Kunde leider gar nicht diese Option.

Mein 80286 von Escom, Baujahr 1988 (nach der Wende gebraucht aus dem Westen gekauft), läuft zum Beispiel immer noch tadellos, ohne dass je auch nur ein Teil ersetzt werden musste. Das sind 28 Jahre! Heute heißt es immer _"dein Netzteil ist schon 5 Jahre alt, das musst du unbedingt mal erneuern"_... Ich wiederhole nochmal: 28 Jahre ohne Defekt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass heutige Computer bei weitem nicht mehr so lange durchhalten. Das liegt natürlich zugegebenermaßen auch daran, dass heutige Computer  deutlich komplexer sind... Aber die Fertigungstechnologien sind auch besser. Mit entsprechend viel Geldeinsatz könnte man auch heute noch Rechner bauen, die 30 Jahre funktionieren (incl. Netzteil)...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es allgemein sinnvoll, dass sowas endlich eingeführt wird. Gerade Notebooks verrecken mir in der frühen Vergangenheit deutlich zu schnell. Somit könnte man endlich mal den Leistungsdruck in eine andere Richtung verschieben: Zuverlässigkeit zu angemessenen Preisen statt Schrottelektronik zu Schleuderpreisen. Ich wäre eindeutig für Ersteres!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

Man könnte ja auch einfach die Gewährleistungsfrist auf 3 oder 4 Jahre verlängern. Wenn dann ein Gerät nach 2 Jahren und ein paar Tagen kaputt geht, wird es eben zurückgebracht.

Man merkst es ja selbst an den Energiesparlampen schon. Bei der 1. Generation bei uns von 2008 musste noch keine einzige gewechselt werden. Die in der Küche, die ein Jahr später gekauft wurden, gehen nach ein paar Monaten kaputt.


----------



## XeT (15. Februar 2016)

Die Sachen gehen doch nur kaputt weil nfc/gps/wlan etc da raus wollen. Denn sie wissen sie gehören da nicht rein. 
Das Problem ist aber auch wenns lange hält wirds teuer oder die Firma geht pleite. Guckt man mal zu den discounter Weis man für was heute die Menschen sich neben dem iPhone anstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

Mit den OLEDs wird es ganz schlimm, da die organischen Farbstoffe sich nach einiger Zeit zersetzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Glühbirne
> Für alle die sagen das es so was nicht gibt.


Es gibt eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Lebensdauer mit sinnvollen Wirkungsgraden. Natürlich ist es kein Problem, die Lampen haltbarer zu machen. Als Kunde kommt es Dich aber teurer, wenn Du für dieselbe Lichtleistung die doppelte Leistung benötigst. Betrieb doch einfach 220V Glühlampen mit 110V, die trüben Funzeln halten dann hundert Jahre.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> ... Viele Kunden (z.B. ich) würden gerne mehr Geld investieren, um dann ein Produkt zu erhalten, dass länger lebt. Aber wenn die teureren Produkte überhaupt nicht länger halten als die billigen, hat man als Kunde leider gar nicht diese Option....


Sag das den ganzen "geiz ist geil" Typen, die den Markt kaputt machen. Wir sind eine MInderheit. Ich gebe auch 300,-€ für Schuhe aus, die halten dann etwas länger und Besohlungen lohnen sich. Aber man muss lange suchen, bis maan passende findet. Alleine schon, weil in allen billigen Schuhn gefährliche Farbstoffe sind. Das Leder muss in Europa gegerbt worden sein. Das schränkt die Herstelleranzahl extrem ein.


----------



## sfc (15. Februar 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Mein 80286 von Escom, Baujahr 1988 (nach der Wende gebraucht aus dem Westen gekauft), läuft zum Beispiel immer noch tadellos, ohne dass je auch nur ein Teil ersetzt werden musste. Das sind 28 Jahre! Heute heißt es immer _"dein Netzteil ist schon 5 Jahre alt, das musst du unbedingt mal erneuern"_... Ich wiederhole nochmal: 28 Jahre ohne Defekt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass heutige Computer bei weitem nicht mehr so lange durchhalten. Das liegt natürlich zugegebenermaßen auch daran, dass heutige Computer  deutlich komplexer sind... Aber die Fertigungstechnologien sind auch besser. Mit entsprechend viel Geldeinsatz könnte man auch heute noch Rechner bauen, die 30 Jahre funktionieren (incl. Netzteil)...



Das hat doch auch abseits der geplanten Obsoleszenz aber gar keinen Sinn, einen Computer zu bauen, der 30 Jahre lang hält. Der würde nur erheblich mehr kosten, nur um nach spätestens fünf Jahren doch wieder in der Tonne zu landen. Du musst du schon Militärkomponenten kaufen, die halten auch heute noch ewig. Die können dann aber entsprechend wenig nach Maßstäben der heutigen Konsumelektronik, weil die aus gutem Grund nur einfach aufgebaut sind. Abseits der Konsumelektronik kann man ansonsten noch alles in der langlebigen Ausführung kaufen. Miele hält zum Beispiel auch heute noch Jahrzehnte. Und falls das mal nicht so sein sollte, ist es kein Problem, Jahre später noch die passenden Ersatzteile zu finden. Man muss dann auch nur bereit sein, am Anfang deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und in zehn und mehr Jahren etwas im EInsatz zu haben, das möglicherweise nicht mehr stylisch aussieht oder aktuellen Verbrauchsstandards nicht mehr genügt. Dazu sind aber nur wenige bereit. 

Ich halte es für sinnvoller, Produkte so auszulegen, dass man sie am besten zu 100 Prozent recyceln kann. Bei jedem Stück Hardware gehen unwiederbringlich Rohstoffe verloren. Einige seltene Erden dürften in den nächsten Jahren bereits ausgehen, wenn das so weitergeht. Auch Akkus werden in der heutigen Form schon bald nicht mehr möglich sein, weil die Rohstoffe dafür zur Neige gehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Februar 2016)

Meine Eltern hatten ein Privileg Kühlschrank gehabt also mit gefrierfächer der lief 32 Jahre ohne ein Murks. 
Will gar net wissen was der verbraucht hat  

Der wurde letzte Jahr ersetzt , schade der war so treu


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2016)

FaySmash schrieb:


> ein produkt das lange funktioniert ist doch der grauß eines jeden herstellers...



Sag das mal den Produkten  im Profibereich. Unsere Studiokopfhörer und Mikrofone halten 10-50 Jahre, das Bühnenzeugs noch viel länger. Das erwarte ich auch vom Rest, egal wie kompliziert die Bauteile sind.
Gugg dir das Video mal an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95U7wxPQZdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Februar 2016)

sfc schrieb:


> Das hat doch auch abseits der geplanten Obsoleszenz aber gar keinen Sinn, einen Computer zu bauen, der 30 Jahre lang hält. Der würde nur erheblich mehr kosten, nur um nach spätestens fünf Jahren doch wieder in der Tonne zu landen.



Das kommt halt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Für einen privaten Zocker-/Multimedia-PC hast du ganz sicher Recht. Denn will ja nach 5 Jahren keiner mehr benutzen, so schnelllebig wie die Gesellschaft und Technologie heute ist. Es gibt aber auch andere Anwendungen. Wir haben z.B. bei uns an der Uni Computer, die sündhaft teure Messgeräte (z.B. Kernresonanzspektrometer für > 1 Mio. Euro) steuern. Es ist ein sehr kompliziertes Unterfangen, die Software erstmal fehlerfrei auf so einem PC einzurichten, so dass alles funktioniert. Der Rechner soll dann möglichst auch 15 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb halten, so wie das Messgerät. Der Knackpunkt ist, dass es unglaublich schwer ist, so einen Rechner irgendwo zu finden.

Wenn ich dir jetzt z.B. 5000 Euro in die Hand gebe, mit dem Auftrag, mir einen "Office-PC" zu kaufen, der garantiert 15 Jahre Dauerbetrieb ohne eine Reparatur durchhält, wo würdest du den kaufen? So etwas kriegt man doch als normal-sterblicher gar nicht mehr  Militärkomponenten sind nun mal nicht im normalen Handel erhältlich... Vor solchen und ähnlichen Problemen stehen Unis und Forschungseinrichtungen (wahrscheinlich auch Firmen) regelmäßig...


----------



## JTRch (15. Februar 2016)

Gut im Land der Ultradiscounter wie Kik und Co zu jammern das billige Zeug halte nicht genug lang, ist natürlich einfach nur heuchlerisch. Aber insgesamt stimmt die Bilanz schon die gezogen wird. Die Umweltverschmutzung Nummer 1 ist unsere Wegwerfgesellschaft. Würden wir alles wie früher länger nutzen und bei Defekt eher reparieren, dann wäre unser CO2 Fussabdruck um einiges besser. Das Problem ist: dann könnten auch 2/3 der Leute auf der Welt ihre Jobs schmeissen. Das ist das eigentliche Dilemma, es gibt zu wenig Arbeit für alle auf der Welt und nicht zu wenig Essen etc. Ein TV sollte halt wieder min. 2000 Euro kosten und dafür 10 bis 15 Jahre hin halten so als Beispiel.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Februar 2016)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das kommt halt auf den Anwendungsfall an. Für einen privaten Zocker-/Multimedia-PC hast du ganz sicher Recht. Denn will ja nach 5 Jahren keiner mehr benutzen, so schnelllebig wie die Gesellschaft und Technologie heute ist. Es gibt aber auch andere Anwendungen. Wir haben z.B. bei uns an der Uni Computer, die sündhaft teure Messgeräte (z.B. Kernresonanzspektrometer für > 1 Mio. Euro) steuern. Es ist ein sehr kompliziertes Unterfangen, die Software erstmal fehlerfrei auf so einem PC einzurichten, so dass alles funktioniert. Der Rechner soll dann möglichst auch 15 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb halten, so wie das Messgerät. Der Knackpunkt ist, dass es unglaublich schwer ist, so einen Rechner irgendwo zu finden.
> 
> Wenn ich dir jetzt z.B. 5000 Euro in die Hand gebe, mit dem Auftrag, mir einen "Office-PC" zu kaufen, der garantiert 15 Jahre Dauerbetrieb ohne eine Reparatur durchhält, wo würdest du den kaufen? So etwas kriegt man doch als normal-sterblicher gar nicht mehr  Militärkomponenten sind nun mal nicht im normalen Handel erhältlich... Vor solchen und ähnlichen Problemen stehen Unis und Forschungseinrichtungen (wahrscheinlich auch Firmen) regelmäßig...



Es gibt Sonderanfertigung für diesen Fall. Was denkste woher die Expeditionen in die kalten oder heißen Gebiete unseres Planeten ihre Ausrüstung bekommen?
Die gehen auch nicht bei dem örtlichen PC-Laden mit Onkel Bob ihre Laptops kaufen, die dann bei -40°C erst gebraucht werden. Diese Probleme sind gar keine Probleme, das sind nur zusätzliche Kosten und der Zeitaufwand um die besagten Sonderanfertigungen zu bekommen. Und der ist weit schlimmer als die Tatsache das beim besagten Onkel Bob sein PC nach 5-6 Jahren schlapp macht, wo der eh schon veraltet ist.


----------



## Brehministrator (15. Februar 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt Sonderanfertigung für diesen Fall. Was denkste woher die Expeditionen in die kalten oder heißen Gebiete unseres Planeten ihre Ausrüstung bekommen?
> Die gehen auch nicht bei dem örtlichen PC-Laden mit Onkel Bob ihre Laptops kaufen, die dann bei -40°C erst gebraucht werden. Diese Probleme sind gar keine Probleme, das sind nur zusätzliche Kosten und der Zeitaufwand um die besagten Sonderanfertigungen zu bekommen. Und der ist weit schlimmer als die Tatsache das beim besagten Onkel Bob sein PC nach 5-6 Jahren schlapp macht, wo der eh schon veraltet ist.



Ich will ja nicht bestreiten, dass es so etwas im Prinzip gibt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ein Institut an unserer Einrichtung auch nach monatelanger Recherche und Deutschlandweiter Ausschreibung kein einziges Unternehmen gefunden hat, dass sich in der Lage fühlte, einen solchen PC zu liefern  Die Nische ist halt so klein, dass die meisten Firmen da sofort abwinken, und lieber mit dem Mainstream ihr einfaches Geld verdienen. Falls du einen Tipp für eine Firma hast, die auf so etwas spezialisiert ist, wären da ein paar Kollegen von mir sicher dankbar 

Bei den von dir genannten Expeditionen geht es auch um eine geringfügig andere Fragestellung: Extreme Temperaturen/Bedingungen. Nicht um 15 Jahre Dauerbetrieb. Da gibt  es wohl technisch schon nochmal Unterschiede...


----------



## Baker79 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mir 1995 von meinem ersten Lehrlingsentgeld einen Langhaarschneider von Philips gekauft, damals für knapp 100 DM. Das Teil funktioniert heute noch problemlos. Nur das Tübchen Öl musste ich mittlerweile ersetzen, weils leer war.


----------



## BikeRider (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte mal einen 46 Zoll TV von Philips für damals 1000 €uro gekauft.
Nach 2 Jahren und eine Woche war das gerät kaputt.
Laut Philips wäre es  ja nur ein Einsteigergerät.
Philips hätte es natürlich kostenpflichtig repariert - keinerlei Kulanz oder ähnliches.
Nie wieder Philips.
Wir hatten früher Fernsehgeräte (teils auch schwarz/weiß), die gingen auch nach 30 Jahren nicht kaputt
Ich will mir aus Kunde etwas neues kaufen, weil es evtl. moderner ist, aber nicht, weil es kaputt geht.
Das einzig richtige gegen so was wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Hochsetzung der Gewährleistung auf 5 oder gar 10 Jahre.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, man kann nur hoffen das sie damit durchkommen und die Verbraucher wissen was sie kaufen.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige geplante Schwachstelle. Im Gegensatz zu früher wird heute aber jedes Bauteil besser ausgelegt und in Langzeitversuchen auf eine irgendwie als sinnvoll angesehene Lebensdauer hin ausgelegt. Im Zuge des Kostendrucks wird jedes Bauteil kostenoptimiert, also so schwach ausgelegt, dass gerade noch so hält. Die Geräte sind heute bei viel billiger als früher, schaut man z.B. auf Kühlschrankpreise 1930, 1970 und 2010, brauchen viel weniger Energie und haben eine weiterhin eine sinnvolle Haltbarkeit.


Die Sätze 2 und 3 halte ich für ein wenig widersprüchlich.
Im Gegensatz zu früher werden Bauteile heute nicht zwangsläufig besser ausgelegt, sondern genauer. Um möglichst genau nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt zu gehen. Das zumindest im Niedrigpreissegment. Ich habe auch schon bei einem Hersteller für Elektrogeräte gearbeitet der das nicht so macht, sondern der seine Geräte tatsächlich auf maximale Lebensdauer unter härtesten Bedingungen auslegt. Die Regel ist das nicht, schon allein weil die Geräte zehnmal so viel kosten wie Billigware im Elektromarkt.
Aus Sicht eines Ingenieurs lautet meine Meinung: geplante Obsoleszenz ist Realität.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Die Sätze 2 und 3 halte ich für ein wenig widersprüchlich.


Besser bedeutet ökonomsch besser für den Hersteller. Weil mehr Versuche gemacht werden, weil man mehr Erfahrung hat, weil mehr simuliert werden kann, halten die Komponenten eines Gerätes alle ähnlich lange. Eine Reparatur lohnt nicht mehr wie früher, als man bei Waschmaschinen noch Wasserpumpen wechselte oder neuer Temperatursensoren einbaute. Denn heute fällt nach der Pumpe das nächste Bauteil in kurzer Folge aus.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Aus Sicht eines Ingenieurs lautet meine Meinung: geplante Obsoleszenz ist Realität.


Es ist der falsche Begriff. geplante Obsolenz würde bedeuten, man baut bewußt nachträglich Schwachstellen einbaut. Eine anvisierte  Lebensdauer wäre der bessere Begriff. Und die kann auch bei nur 1000h Betriebsstunden liegen, was beim Hausbau nicht viel ist.


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2016)

Mir kommt dazu nur mein Alienware M18X R1 wieder in die Errinnerung!

3000€ Neupreis, Garantie 1 Jahr, exakt nach 1 Jahr und 15 Tagen sorgte der Arbeitsspeicher erstmalig für Blue Screens... WAS FÜR EIN ZUFALL!


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube defekter Arbeitsspeicher ist nicht ganz das worum es hier geht. Der ist ja auch schnell und günstig getauscht und das 3000€-Notebook funktioniert weiterhin. Auf RAM im Einzelhandel bekommt man in der Regel deutlich längere Garantiezeiten. Auch wenn Chip- und DIMM-Hersteller ihre Prozesse im Griff haben kann ein Modul immer mal ausfallen. Dass das nach einem Jahr passiert ist halte ich tatsächlich für Zufall.
Aber nur als Tipp: Bei 3000€ für ein Notebook nächstes mal mehr als nur ein Jahr Garantie ordern 



> Es ist der falsche Begriff. geplante Obsolenz würde bedeuten, man baut bewußt nachträglich Schwachstellen einbaut. Eine anvisierte Lebensdauer wäre der bessere Begriff. Und die kann auch bei nur 1000h Betriebsstunden liegen, was beim Hausbau nicht viel ist.


Egal wie man es nennt, Intention und Wirkung sind gleich.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach die Gewährleistungsfrist auf 3 oder 4 Jahre verlängern. Wenn dann ein Gerät nach 2 Jahren und ein paar Tagen kaputt geht, wird es eben zurückgebracht.


Und was bringt dir das? Schließlich musst DU beweisen das es ein Produktionsfehler ist und nicht aufgrund deiner Behandlung/Bedienung.


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2016)

Bei 3000€ sollte eine verlängerte Garantie nicht nötig sein... so sehe ich das! 
Und hier geht es doch um Angaben der Lebensdauer!


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

Meistens gehen ja Teile kaputt, deren Wechsel dann so teuer ist wie ein neukauf, weil oft dafür das gesammte Gerät demontiert werden muss, wenn es über haupt möglich sin sollte. Ist ja insbesondere bei den Appelgeräten besonders schlimm.

Nur muss man eben auch die Müllberge bedenken: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCyX575Ci4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch mit den ganzen Verpackungen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3_dvyHdilM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Bei 3000€ sollte eine verlängerte Garantie nicht nötig sein... so sehe ich das!



Gerät billig: wenn kapput nächstes kaufen.
Gerät teuer: wenn kaputt reparieren lassen. Um teure Reparatur zu umgehen Garantie zubuchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Egal wie man es nennt, Intention und Wirkung sind gleich.


Dann trifft es auf jedes Gerät zu, niemand ist in der Lage Geräte zu bauen, die das Ende der Menschenheit erleben. Bei jedem technischen Gerät wird billigend in Kauf genommen, dass es irgendwan kaputt ist. Ein Goldbarren ist da schon recht haltbar, gut, der überlebt vielleicht die Menschheit, aber seine Funktionalität ist sehr beschränkt. 

Geplante Obsolenz ist z.B. ein Stundenzähler, der bei erreichen eines Wertes über Überlastungen Bauteile zerstört, etc.


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2016)

ACHTUNG ÜBERTRIEBEN, aber fast wahr:

Naja ein Laptop von Alienware reparieren zu lassen, ist genau so teuer wie nen neues zu kaufen! --> 450€

Gut das ich das selbst konnte! --> Amazon, Corsair 45€


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand das mal bei PC Komponenten oder der Peripherie auch mal gehabt? Ich meine das eine Komponenten wirklich gar nicht mehr lief kurz nach der Garantie?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (15. Februar 2016)

Naja, so lange sie's bloß fordern, ändert sich eh nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das mal bei PC Komponenten oder der Peripherie auch mal gehabt? Ich meine das eine Komponenten wirklich gar nicht mehr lief kurz nach der Garantie?



Bei Druckern insbesondere Tinte schon recht häufig. Bei den Nachbarn musste ich dann erstmal im Netz so einen 10Stelligen Wartungscode finden. Danach lief er wieder. Würde ich schon als geplante Obsoleszenz bezeichnen.

Dafür läuft unser 20 Jahre alte LaserJet immer noch und man muss auch nur sehr selten die Kartusche wechseln. Schon komisch.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann trifft es auf jedes Gerät zu, niemand ist in der Lage Geräte zu bauen, die das Ende der Menschenheit erleben. Bei jedem technischen Gerät wird billigend in Kauf genommen, dass es irgendwan kaputt ist. Ein Goldbarren ist da schon recht haltbar, gut, der überlebt vielleicht die Menschheit, aber seine Funktionalität ist sehr beschränkt.
> 
> Geplante Obsolenz ist z.B. ein Stundenzähler, der bei erreichen eines Wertes über Überlastungen Bauteile zerstört, etc.



Geplante Obsoleszenz ist wenn der Hersteller ein Produkt gezielt darauf hinentwickelt dass es so kurz wie möglich nach Ablauf der Garantie den Geist aufgibt.
Ich halte es für unnötig und teils unmöglich auseinanderzuhalten ob hierzu nachträglich "Selbstzerstörung" eingebaut wird (was nur in den seltensten Fällen geschehen wird) oder ob während des Entwicklungsprozesses Arbeitszeit investiert wird damit ein Bauteil nicht so lange wie möglich, sondern so exakt wie möglich bis nach Ablauf der Garantie hält.
Ich sehe es so: Bei der Bauteilauslegung muss Arbeitszeit investiert werden. Diese kann entweder dahin fließen das Produkt so lange wie möglich haltbar zu machen. So sollte es sein. Die Haltbarkeit muss nicht unendlich lang sein, aber der Ingenieur sollte sein Bestes geben. Das wäre aus Sicht des Verbrauchers wünschenswert.
Oder eben die Arbeitszeit wird investiert um die Haltbarkeit möglichst kurz, aber immer noch länger als die Garantiezeit zu halten. Dann ist das auch geplante Obsoleszenz im eigentlichen Wortsinn. Die Haltbarkeit des Produktes wird durch Planung so kurz wie möglich eingestellt.

Die Auslegung von Schnapphaken ist so ein Beispiel bei dem gezielte Einstellung der Nutzungsdauer einem Zähler für eine Selbstzerstörung gleich kommt. Es ist für einen Ingenieur mit minimaler Ahnung vom Verhalten von Kunststoffen ein Leichtes solche Haken so zu konstruieren dass sie bei normaler Benutzung nicht kaputt gehen. Die Herstellungskosten dafür sind kein bisschen höher als für einen Schnapphaken der nach 20 Betätigungen abbricht.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Februar 2016)

Geplante Obsoleszenz ist bei den meisten Hi Tech Produkten eher weniger ein Thema, die werden nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach durch neue ersetzt. Bei PCs lautet der Zeitrahmen 5 Jahre, darauf werden sie designet, der Rest ist Bonus. Bei Fernsehern wäre es noch interessant, wobei die mittlererweile auch alle nach einer gewissen Zeit rausgeschmissen werden. Ich habe noch einen alten Röhrenklotz bei mir, hat locker 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel, eigentlich wollte ich den aufbrauchen bevor ich mir irgendwann einen neuen kaufe, dann ist allerdings wohl schon längst 32K draußen.


----------



## Deathmachine (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sag das den ganzen "geiz ist geil" Typen, die den Markt kaputt machen. Wir sind eine MInderheit. Ich gebe auch 300,-€ für Schuhe aus, die halten dann etwas länger und Besohlungen lohnen sich.



Das Problem ist da dass man als normaler Konsument gar nicht unterscheiden kann wann ein hoher Preis durch gute Qualität kommt - und wann einfach nur Schrott für viel Geld verkauft wird.
Selbst Testberichte und Userbewertungen sind insbesondere für die Lebenszeit sehr unzuverlässig.
Und wenn ich nicht sicher sagen kann dass das teurere Produkt auch das bessere/beständigere ist nehm ich natürlich das günstigere.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das mal bei PC Komponenten oder der Peripherie auch mal gehabt? Ich meine das eine Komponenten wirklich gar nicht mehr lief kurz nach der Garantie?


Ja, bei meinem Notebook und dem fast baugleichen Gerät eines Freundes.
Wollte Acer nochmal ne Chance geben. Heute weiß ich, dass sie diese Chance nicht verdient haben. Nach 2 Jahren und ein paar Zerquetschten  war die Festplatte hinüber. Das selbe beim erwähnten Freund. Bloß doof bei dem: bei ihm war es noch kurz innerhalb der Garantiezeit, damit mussten sie das Teil reparieren. Ich musste mir ne neue kaufen und einbauen.
Sonst fällt mir noch das Enermax Modu 82+ eines Freundes ein, welches nach etwas mehr als 3 Jahren draufgegangen ist. Der Unterschied an dieser Stelle: Enermax hat auf Kulanz ein neues geschickt. 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte Probleme mit PC Komponenenten bis jetzt nicht gehabt die die Garantie betreffen, eigentlich hatte ich kaum Defekte Hardware bis jetzt ausser eine Maus von Razer die Lachesis lief sonst alles ganz gut.


----------



## Hellsfoul (15. Februar 2016)

Das kann man viel einfacher haben, als wieder ein Label rauszuhauen. Einfach eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 5 Jahren einführen. Dann würden die Hersteller schon schauen müssen, dass sie Richtung "Dauerfestigkeit" gehen. Denn das Energielabel ist ja auch wirklich nichtssagend. Bei Fernsehern wird dann einfach die Standardhelligkeit heruntergedreht und schon passt das Label wieder.

Problem ist dann aber der höhere Preis und die Kunden fangen wieder zu jammern an. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum die guten deutschen Hersteller pleite sind, deren z.B. Bohrmaschinen auch nach dem Hausbau von funktionierten.


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2016)

Hellsfoul schrieb:


> Das kann man viel einfacher haben, als wieder ein Label rauszuhauen. Einfach eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 5 Jahren einführen. Dann würden die Hersteller schon schauen müssen, dass sie Richtung "Dauerfestigkeit" gehen. Denn das Energielabel ist ja auch wirklich nichtssagend. Bei Fernsehern wird dann einfach die Standardhelligkeit heruntergedreht und schon passt das Label wieder.
> 
> Problem ist dann aber der höhere Preis und die Kunden fangen wieder zu jammern an. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum die guten deutschen Hersteller pleite sind, deren z.B. Bohrmaschinen auch nach dem Hausbau von funktionierten.



Da kenne ich aber auch die Beispiele die teuer gekauft werden, nicht funktionieren oder schnell kaputt gehen und dennoch erneut gekauft werden weil sie kaputt sind...
Auch das ist in Mode, man braucht nur einen "guten Namen" als Firma!


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer natürlich einen Fön für 6,99 im Tschibo kauft, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ist, wer für 29,99 eine Schlagbohrmaschine beim Wettbewerber von Eisen Karl ersteht, sollte sich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding recht schnell die Grätsche macht.


Und eine 280€ Bohrmaschine von Makita machte bei meinem Onkel nach 3 Wochen sonderbare Geräusche und lief nicht mehr rund. 
Jaja, teure Marken sind auch nicht unbedingt langlebiger. 

Bei meiner 80€-Jeans (die ich für 61€ bekommen habe), sprang nach 2 Tagen der Knopf heraus. Und nein, ich hab keine 10 Kilo zugenommen^^

Mein erster Fertig-PC, von Medion, ging nach 2 Jahren und einem Monat kaputt. Irgendein Fehler beim Mainboard. War vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, immerhin hab ich dann meinen ersten, selbst gebauten PC fertiggestellt. 

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Beispiele, aber teuer und Marke bedeuten nicht immer bessere Qualität oder mehr Langlebigkeit.


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2016)

Stimmt bei Klamotten Zahlt man oft für den Namen  und nicht  für bessere Qualität oder besser Herstellungsbedingungen.
Bei Schuhen hab ich es mittlerweile aufgegeben, da ich durchs Skaten recht schnell welche durch hab kauf ich mir nur noch den "billig" Kram von Deichmann etc.

Bin auch mal Gespannt wie lange das neue tolle Kochfeld hält das Alte war bestimmt über 20 Jahre alt und Lief bis vor kurzem noch.


----------



## Gast201808102 (15. Februar 2016)

wird zeit, dass rohstoffe endlich "wieder" spürbar knapp werden. es gab durchaus zeiten, da wurde eben deshalb auf lebensdauer konzipiert. ^^

p.s.:
glühbirne. war es nicht so, dass die 1500std-marke von quasi allen wichtigen herstellern am runden tisch beschlossen wurde?
°edit: mit der begründung gar, dass es anderenfalls (die glübirnen also "ewig" halten würden)  jedem der beteiligten unternehmen den kopf kosten würde?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> glühbirne. war es nicht so, dass die 1500std-marke von quasi allen wichtigen herstellern am runden tisch beschlossen wurde?



War so. Die letzten hielten aber nicht mal mehr 1000 Stunden. 



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> wird zeit, dass rohstoffe endlich "wieder" spürbar knapp werden. es gab durchaus zeiten, da wurde eben deshalb auf lebensdauer konzipiert. ^^



Merkt man insbesondere an den alten DDR-Geräten. Die laufen immer noch.


----------



## Gast201808102 (15. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Merkt man insbesondere an den alten DDR-Geräten. Die laufen immer noch.



exakt, da war ich 

ich glaube, dass das mit der gepl. obsoleszenz kein gespinne ist. zum einen brauch man sich ja nur mal im bekanntenkreis umhören, da kann man echt nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln. ich kenne so viele leute, denen die dinge im ersten halben jahr nach garantieende kaputt gegangen sind... zum anderen wurde mir in einer meiner ausbildungen auch explizit erläutert, wie das läuft (laufen soll). lebensdauer lässt sich prima regulieren. das geht bei der rohstoffauswahl los und endet bei der qualität verwendeter bauteile. die wissen schon ganz genau, was wie lange hält und wie man's richtig balanciert. es gibt meines wissens auch hersteller von unterhaltungstechnik, die lebenslange garantie geben. können die aber eben auch nur, weil sie genau dieses wissen auch haben. :-p

p.s.: preis als argument läuft nich. der ganze technikschrott ist sowieso viel zu billig.

vielleicht würde es ja reichen, die gestzliche gewährleistung auf... na sagen wir... 7 jahre festzulegen. bei weißer ware auf 10 und bei elektronik (computer etc.) auf 5. Aber 'n gesetz, dass aufgrund seiner klarheit keine möglichkeit zum schlüpfen bietet wirds wohl eher auch nich geben. nich hierzulande.  bleibt also wieder nur die rohstoffknappheit, verbraucherbewusstsein auf breiter front is ja auch nich zu erwarten, weil viel zu anstrengend. ^^


----------



## Ersy90 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich war bisher nur von Glühbirnen enttäuscht, aber neuerdings hat mich mit meiner 970 der Schlag getroffen.
Nach genau einem Jahr ist sie einfach kaputt und auf Garantie geht nix weil Hardwareversand Insolvenz hat, richtig tschüss mit den 340 Euro.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Februar 2016)

erinnert mich an ne reportage über drucker, wo im drucker in einem mircochip oder speicherchip ein zähler abgelaufen ist, den man einfach nur wieder resseten muss, damit der drucker wieder funzt aber wer das nich weiß, hat dann die arschkarte und kauft sich einen neuen. Scheiß Wegwerfgesellschaft



ups EDIT.


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2016)

Drucker sind sowieso eine Sache für sich allerdings keine schöne Sache


----------



## Squarefox (15. Februar 2016)

Headsets sind auch so eine Sache. Da gibt es selbst bei 150 Euro Headsets nach ein paar Jahren nen Kabelbruch. Ich hab mir mal auf Amazon die Bewertungen zu Gamingheadsets durchgelesen. Da gab es echt kein Einziges, das nicht nach einiger Zeit zerbricht oder nen Kabelbruch hat. Da sind Headsets dabei, die zwar nen Bügel aus Stahl haben, aber die Ohrmuschelaufhängung besteht aus einem wenige mm großen Plastikstück. Die Kabel in den Headsets sind meistens nicht mal einen mm dick. Ich hab mir jetzt von meinem Lieblingsheadset ein paar Stück billig geordert, damit ich Ersatz habe, wenn mal wieder eins kaputt geht...


----------



## nonsense (15. Februar 2016)

Ich greife hier mal deine 2 Beispiele auf da sie ganz gut passen, finde ich.


Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist in meinen Augen, dass  auch teure sogenannte "Markenware" nicht wesentlich länger hält. Bei Fön  und Schlagbohrmaschine gibt es zum Glück noch Hersteller, wo das  Produkt dann 10-20 Jahre läuft. Aber in anderen Sparten ist das leider  längst nicht mehr so (Beispiel Schuhe: Mir sind in den letzten 10 Jahren  so viele Schuhe in der 100-Euro-Preisklasse viel zu früh  kaputtgegangen, dass ich inzwischen nur noch 30-Euro-Schuhe kaufe - da  ist insgesamt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dann einfach besser).
> 
> Viele Kunden (z.B. ich) würden gerne mehr Geld investieren, um dann ein  Produkt zu erhalten, dass länger lebt. Aber wenn die teureren Produkte  überhaupt nicht länger halten als die billigen, hat man als Kunde leider  gar nicht diese Option.


Was die teure Elektro Sachen angeht, sag ich mal Jein.
Es gibt solche und solche - aber bevor ich mich (persönlich) mit der Lebensdauer eines billig Toaster, Fön usw. beschäftigen würde, würde ich vorrangig an Sicherheit eines 5.99€ Toaster denken.

Was die Schuhe angeht, kann ich dich bestätigen.
In der Klasse 30-50€ beziehe ich immer meine Behufung - meine letzten habe ich vor 4 Jahren gekauft und bis jetzt alles mit gemacht und leben sogar noch. 



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Mein 80286 von Escom, Baujahr 1988 (nach der Wende gebraucht aus dem  Westen gekauft), läuft zum Beispiel immer noch tadellos, ohne dass je  auch nur ein Teil ersetzt werden musste. Das sind 28 Jahre! Heute heißt  es immer _"dein Netzteil ist schon 5 Jahre alt, das musst du unbedingt mal erneuern"_...  Ich wiederhole nochmal: 28 Jahre ohne Defekt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass  heutige Computer bei weitem nicht mehr so lange durchhalten. Das liegt  natürlich zugegebenermaßen auch daran, dass heutige Computer  deutlich  komplexer sind... Aber die Fertigungstechnologien sind auch besser. Mit  entsprechend viel Geldeinsatz könnte man auch heute noch Rechner bauen,  die 30 Jahre funktionieren (incl. Netzteil)...


Mein guter alter K5 hat zwar keine 30 aber immerhin schon 20 Jahre aufm Buckel und würde ebenfalls noch laufen hätte ich nicht schon seit ewigkeiten die EDO Ram Riegel weg gegeben 

Zum Thema:
Ich sehe das zweischneidig:
Schon Heute werden die Teile so kontruiert das sie gerade so die Garantiezeit mit machen, u.U werden sogar absichtliche Bruchstellen oder Zähler eingebaut.

Bei einer vorgeschriebenen Haltbarkeit, gerade im Elektro-Konsumbereich würde sowas geradezu noch mehr einladen.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

Mein Beispiel für eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion ist meine damalige XFX HD7970 GE... 

PCB der Karte: http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/XFX-R7970-GHz-3.jpg
Kühler der Karte: http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/XFX-R7970-GHZ-2.jpg

Jetzt überlegt mal, wieso die Spannungswandler sogar in (für ne HD7970) geradezu lächerlichen Spielen wie CoD:MW2 bei 114° und Throttling liefen... Und mir die Karte deshalb nach einem Jahr verreckt ist. 

Geplante Obsoleszenz? Die gibt es definitiv. Ohne würde unsere heutige Wirtschaft in vielen Bereichen nicht mehr funktionieren - sie ist ja auf immer mehr Wachstum ausgelegt. Was passiert nun, wenn das Gerät eine Ewigkeit hält? 

Teilweise ist eine angebliche geplante Obsoleszenz aber auch keine: Das oft angeführte Beispiel von Kondensatoren in Luftströmen von Kühlkörpern elektronischer Leistungskomponenten wie CPUs oder Grafikkarten - das ist schlicht konstruktionsbedingt und nicht völlig vermeidbar. Mit der immer weiteren Miniaturisierung gewinnt man auch keinen Platz.

Das Notebooks so gerne ausfallen, liegt an meist sehr grenzwertig ausgelegten Kühlsystemen - die reichen zwar oft auch völlig, zumindest wenn das Notebook neu ist und nicht gerade Sommer ist. Sobald es aber mal etwas wärmer ist oder nach einigen Jahren Staub die Kühlkörper zugesetzt hat, welche man ja dank der oft sehr wartungsfeindlichen Konstruktion schlecht reinigen kann... 

Ich sehe das Gesetzt allerdings auch etwas kritisch. Woher will man bestimmen, wie lange ein Gerät hält? Die Unternehmen werden sich auch garantiert auf Dauer zu schade sein, extra langlebige Produkte für Deutschland bzw. die EU zu entwickeln. Die Möglichkeit, dass das Angebot sind und sich Unternehmen aus dem hiesigen Markt zurückziehen... Naja. Zwang ist selten eine Lösung, schade, dass es nun so weit gekommen ist, dass das Umweltministerium schon mit MHDs für Elektrogeräte drohen muss.


----------



## LittleBedosh (15. Februar 2016)

Am schlimmsten sind immernoch drucker und wenn man dann auch noch sieht (in tests) wir wenig tinte in den eigentlichen drucker kartuschen ist schon sehr frech


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2016)

Ja Notebooks  
Hatte erst letztens einen Acer hier offen und ein Lenovo, staubig wie Sau und der Lenovo hat schon öfters Notabschaltungen hinter sich gehabt.
Nur ein Wärmeleitpasten Wechsel konnte das Problem für den Moment lösen, wobei der Laptop immer noch Wärmer ist als im Neuzustand ist bei meinem HP das selbe.(Beim Lenovo ist wohl auch die Festplatte an Hitze gestorben)



LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind immernoch drucker und wenn man dann auch noch sieht (in tests) wir wenig tinte in den eigentlichen drucker kartuschen ist schon sehr frech



Und dann noch die Preise  ich werde meinen Lebtag keine Original Tinte Kaufen das ist Wucher eher schmeiß ich den Drucker weg


----------



## Zero-11 (15. Februar 2016)

FaySmash schrieb:


> ein produkt das lange funktioniert ist doch der grauß eines jeden herstellers...



wohl eher das Gegenteil


----------



## Gast201808102 (15. Februar 2016)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> wohl eher das Gegenteil



... und zwar: weil?


----------



## Ripcord (15. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit den OLEDs wird es ganz schlimm, da die organischen Farbstoffe sich nach einiger Zeit zersetzen.




Ich habe noch ein Galaxy S2 das ich als Zweitgerät nutze. Da hat sich noch nichts am Display zersetzt.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Februar 2016)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> ... und zwar: weil?



Miele rühmt sich mit Langlebigkeit. Ist noch immer auf dem Markt


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2016)

LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind immernoch drucker und wenn man dann auch noch sieht (in tests) wir wenig tinte in den eigentlichen drucker kartuschen ist schon sehr frech



Oh ja, bei meinem HP scheint auch die Meldung auf dass man die Patronen doch bitte tauschen soll. Ich hab mal probiert wie lange die Patronen dann noch halten: 15 Fotos (13x18cm) gingen noch ohne Probleme, dann hat man was von der fehlenden Farbe gemerkt. Mehr als 20 Seiten Schwarz/Weiß wurden auch noch gedruckt. Alles nachdem die Meldung schon angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. Februar 2016)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Galaxy S2 das ich als Zweitgerät nutze. Da hat sich noch nichts am Display zersetzt.



Die kleinen Handydisplay werden nicht so stark beansprucht, wie die Led TV´s, hatte die Tage ein Interview mit einem Chef bei LG gelesen, der konnte das bestätigen.


----------



## Schmandt (15. Februar 2016)

Hatte mal nen Bericht gesehen bei dem sie nachgewiesen haben das manche Druckerhersteller Chips verbauen die den Drucker nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Seiten in den Streik schicken, egal ob die Kiste kaputt ist oder nicht.

Bei den TVs behaupte ich mal das die Hersteller bewusst auf Verschleiss bauen. Die packen die Technik immer enger zusammen und verbauen die billigsten Kondensatoren, obwohl sie wissen das es schön heis wird.

Wenn es Garantie und Gewährleistung in der Form nicht geben würde, bin ich mir sicher das viele Elektro-Produkte schon im ersten Jahr abrauchen würden.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh ja, bei meinem HP scheint auch die Meldung auf dass man die Patronen doch bitte tauschen soll. Ich hab mal probiert wie lange die Patronen dann noch halten: 15 Fotos (13x18cm) gingen noch ohne Probleme, dann hat man was von der fehlenden Farbe gemerkt. Mehr als 20 Seiten Schwarz/Weiß wurden auch noch gedruckt. Alles nachdem die Meldung schon angezeigt wurde.



Kenne ich gut, mein gelber Toner motzt auch schon lange und seit kurzem wird alles farbige etwas dunkler gedruckt, muss wohl daran liegen.  Werde die Toner wieder auffüllen lassen und sollte dann wieder klappen, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden wie ich den Seitenzähler des Druckers zurückstellen kann, mal sehen was die Anleitung sagt.


----------



## beercarrier (15. Februar 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Miele rühmt sich mit Langlebigkeit. Ist noch immer auf dem Markt



genau wie hilti, aber mal ganz ehrlich das sind ausnahmen. zumal es viele menschen gibt die so leer sind das das konsumgesteuerte handeln bzw der kaufrausch eine feste positive größe im leben ist. ok das war böse - ich formuliere es mal so. warum soll ich doppelt soviel zahlen wenn es nur vier mal länger hält? es gibt von bosch von fast allen produkten eine profiserie, die halten mehr oder weniger ein lebenlang oder lassen sich zumindest reparieren, aber z.b. den akkuschrauber brauch ich doch nur 3 mal im jahr.

btt
so wird das mMn nicht funktionieren dafür ist die wirtschaft durch die globasierung gerüstet. was ich persönlich gut fände wäre eine schwarze liste, die könnte man auch als einzelnes land führen, geräte die nachgewiesenermaßen nicht nur schlecht sondern unterirdisch designed sind oder einfach nur absolut minderwertig produziert sind landen auf der liste. und für alle geräte auf der liste wird eine exorbitante ökö steuer erhoben denn für resourcenverschwendung fehlen uns eindeutig die resourcen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

beercarrier schrieb:


> genau wie hilti, aber mal ganz ehrlich das sind ausnahmen. zumal es viele menschen gibt die so leer sind das das konsumgesteuerte handeln bzw der kaufrausch eine feste positive größe im leben ist. ok das war böse - ich formuliere es mal so. warum soll ich doppelt soviel zahlen wenn es nur vier mal länger hält? es gibt von bosch von fast allen produkten eine profiserie, die halten mehr oder weniger ein lebenlang oder lassen sich zumindest reparieren, aber z.b. den akkuschrauber brauch ich doch nur 3 mal im jahr.
> 
> btt
> so wird das mMn nicht funktionieren dafür ist die wirtschaft durch die globasierung gerüstet. was ich persönlich gut fände wäre eine schwarze liste, die könnte man auch als einzelnes land führen, geräte die nachgewiesenermaßen nicht nur schlecht sondern unterirdisch designed sind oder einfach nur absolut minderwertig produziert sind landen auf der liste. und für alle geräte auf der liste wird eine exorbitante ökö steuer erhoben denn für resourcenverschwendung fehlen uns eindeutig die resourcen.



Wäre eine gute Idee mit der Liste aber was wird das ganze kosten? Die Wirtschaft würde deutlich weniger Geld einnehmen weil weniger verkauft wird und das würde sich drastisch auf die Arbeitslosenquote auswirken, klar macht es Sinn Ressourcen zu sparen aber wenn es so mehr Arbeitslose gibt, dann will das nicht jeder.
Der Käufer wird sowas wollen aber die Verkäufer und Hersteller nicht und die sind schlussendlich am längeren Hebel, eine Angabe der Lebensdauer wäre schon sinnvoller, solange sie genormt ist und gewissen Regeln folgt.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Februar 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Sonst fällt mir noch das Enermax Modu 82+ eines Freundes ein, welches nach etwas mehr als 3 Jahren draufgegangen ist. Der Unterschied an dieser Stelle: Enermax hat auf Kulanz ein neues geschickt.
> gRU?; cAPS


Meins läuft seit 6 Jahren, Spannungen sind auch noch sehr gut. 


Muss da an die neuen LED Lampen denken. Habe mir im September für 40 - 50€ einige Lampen gekauft, normal würde ich so viel nur alleine für die LED-Birnen ausgeben. Bin schon sehr auf die Haltbarkeit gespannt


----------



## Gast1668381003 (16. Februar 2016)

> Geplante Obsoleszenz: Umweltbundesamt fordert Angabe der Lebensdauer



Von _dieser_ Idee wird der ein oder andere Hersteller aber nicht sehr begeistert sein 

Bei unserem Fernseher hat übrigens nach exakt 2 Jahren das Display versagt - Grundig, I seee yoouu !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2016)

Sehr gute Idee müsste aber von der EU kommen [am besten Weltweit] wenn es nur in Deutschland gelten sollte ist es sinnlos. Bei einigen Geräten gibt es ein solche Angabe ja schon z.B. Festplatten, LED Lampen.


----------



## Wanderer92 (16. Februar 2016)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Meins läuft seit 6 Jahren, Spannungen sind auch noch sehr gut.


Meines läuft seit gut 7 Jahren (Noisetaker 2) und macht seine Arbeit zu meiner vollen zufriedenheit.

Bei ein paar Posts hier habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass viele die Fertigungskosten Überschätzen.
Meistens werden Kondensatoren für das geplante Ableben benutzt und da ist es häufig nur ein Teil, welches statt 1Ct  2Ct kosten würde.
Es geht da häufig nicht um eine verdoppelung des Preises beim Endprodukt o.ä.
Das große Problem heute ist jedoch, dass den Firmen Aktionäre im Nacken sitzen, welche dauerhaftes Wachstum sehen wollen.
Dass das nicht ewig geht erklärt sich von selber.

Ein kleines Beispiel habe ich auch noch hier auf meinen Tisch stehen.
Mein Zweitmonitor von Lenovo (19" 1440x900@75Hz) ging bei kälteren Temperaturen einfach aus.
Mit einer starken Taschenlampe konnte man dann sehen, dass das Panel noch funktionierte...nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung schaltete sich nach wenigen Sekunden ab.
Grund dafür natürlich wieder ein Kondensator der billigsten Bauart an der ungünstigsten Stelle im Gerät.   
Dieser veränderte seinen Wert Temperaturabhängig mittlerweile zu stark, was der Monitor als "Ausschalten" interpretiert.
Selber für 8Ct getauscht (plus ~30min. Arbeit) und alles funktioniert wieder tadellos.

Also mMn. würde es ja fast schon reichen, wenn man für Bastler die Teile auch zugänglich macht und damit Reparaturkosten senkt.
So hat mein ZTE-"Smartphone" eine fest verklebte Hülle und wenn man sich daran vorbeigekämpft hatte  war der Akku auch noch verklebt.
Bei einen Problem (in meinen Fall Bootloop durch Wasserschaden) kann man das Handy so nicht daran hindern sich praktisch selber kaputt zu machen.

PS.: Bei manchen Produkten lohnt es sich aber auch gar nicht neu zu kaufen.
Das beste Beispiel ist der Hifi-Bereich, weil sich hier nur wenig in der Technologie getan hat.
Da kaufen sich viele die 1000€ Amp+LS-Kombi und haben dennoch nur einen Plastikbomber mit Brüllwürfeln bekommen.
Auch hier merkt man es häufig an den Netzteilen, an denen massiv gespart wird zu Lasten der Leistung und Lebensdauer.
Einen 1000DM Verstärker von ~1990 bekommt man heute normalerweise für <300€ +Kontaktspray, der Rest kann dann in anständige LS wandern.
Das sieht besser aus, klingt besser und hält auch noch länger.


----------



## hauptmann25 (16. Februar 2016)

Wir haben ein Waschmaschine seit über 20 Jahren zuhause stehen, und langsam hat sie angefangen zu spacken. Wissen nicht mehr wie lange sie noch hält und haben ehrlich gesagt Angst eine neue zu kaufen. Eben wegen dieser Obsolenz. Im Behindertenheim wo ich meinen Zivildienst mache, haben sie schon 3 mal eine Waschmaschine getauscht. Klar die laufen auch fast ununterbrochen, aber verdammt wie schlecht sind diese neuen Waschmaschinen?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (16. Februar 2016)

die Angabe der Lebensdauer wird ganz sicher nicht kommen, denn die Studie konnte nicht nachweisen das es eine Geplante Obsoleszenz gibt.
ist auch nur ein Lobbyisten Verein.

Wenn man 85°C Elkos statt 95°C nimmt und diese gezielt in der nähe von heißen Bauteile verlötet, soll das also keine Geplante Obsoleszenz sein? -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> ...Wenn man 85°C Elkos statt 95°C nimmt und diese gezielt in der nähe von heißen Bauteile verlötet, soll das also keine Geplante Obsoleszenz sein? -.-


Wie warm werden sie denn im Betrieb und was kosten thermisch höher spezifizierte mehr? 

Als VW den Transporter V fast fertig hatte, kamen zum Schluß, wie immer ganz zum Schluß, die Strippenzieher und wollten eine größere Batterie einbauen. Blieb nur der Platz über dem Turbolader im Motorraum, für eine Batterie so ziemlich der ungünstigte Platz. Das war keine geplante Obsolenz, sondern einfach nur eine konzeptmäßige Dummheit.


----------



## Rollora (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige geplante Schwachstelle. Im Gegensatz zu früher wird heute aber jedes Bauteil besser ausgelegt und in Langzeitversuchen auf eine irgendwie als sinnvoll angesehene Lebensdauer hin ausgelegt. Im Zuge des Kostendrucks wird jedes Bauteil kostenoptimiert, also so schwach ausgelegt, dass gerade noch so hält. Die Geräte sind heute bei viel billiger als früher, schaut man z.B. auf Kühlschrankpreise 1930, 1970 und 2010, brauchen viel weniger Energie und haben eine weiterhin eine sinnvolle Haltbarkeit.



So viel Energie wie ein Kühlschrank bei umweltgerechter Entsorgung oder Herstellung braucht kann er sein ganzes Leben, und sei es auch 100 Jahre lang, nicht brauchen.
Klar gibts geplante obsoleszenz, die Glühbirne ist das einfachste Beispiel.
Aber auch Waschmaschienen und Elektronikteile.
Ich sehe bei meinem aktuellen Auto absolut, dass man bei vielen Teilen im Motorraum maximal 2€ gespart hat, aber so wie die Teile jetzt angelegt sind, kann man alle 120.000km den halben Motor tauschen. Ford. Kauf ich nie wieder. Daneben habe ich noch mehrere alte Mercedes, alle schon jenseits der 200.000km. Alle kein Problem.
Was ist mit Smartphones die schon nach 1.5 Jahren keine Updates mehr kriegen?
Natürlich kann man heute schon sehr genau berechnen wie man ein Teil bauen muss oder aus Bauteilen zusammenbauen muss, damit es nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Squarefox schrieb:


> Headsets sind auch so eine Sache. Da gibt es selbst bei 150 Euro Headsets nach ein paar Jahren nen Kabelbruch. Ich hab mir mal auf Amazon die Bewertungen zu Gamingheadsets durchgelesen. Da gab es echt kein Einziges, das nicht nach einiger Zeit zerbricht oder nen Kabelbruch hat. Da sind Headsets dabei, die zwar nen Bügel aus Stahl haben, aber die Ohrmuschelaufhängung besteht aus einem wenige mm großen Plastikstück. Die Kabel in den Headsets sind meistens nicht mal einen mm dick. Ich hab mir jetzt von meinem Lieblingsheadset ein paar Stück billig geordert, damit ich Ersatz habe, wenn mal wieder eins kaputt geht...



... Man darf nicht vergessen auch der Kunde ist ein stinkstiefel. Hab alle 2-3 Jahre neues headset. Dann senheiser pc360 Kabel über Tisch hs normal hinter Monitor hält schon wesentlich länger 5-6 bestimmt. Headsets mit Bedienelement im Kabel sterben gern an stuhllehnen weil sie sich einklinken. Ein unzerstörbares Kabel gibt es nicht. Es gibt aber sicher Kunden die.mit dem Stuhl drüber fahren, dran ziehen usw. Das ist einfac die Natur der Sache dann kaputt zu gehn. Zu magnetplatten ist doch klar dass die im laptop nich lange halten...  Die sind einfach physikalisch ungeeignet für diesen einsatzort... Warum nimmt man sie? Weil sie billig sind und doch recht lange halten je weniger der PC bewegt wird umso länger. 
Ich wette aber die wenigsten hier würden 1000gb ssd bezahlen wollen. Das sind wie die Akkus keine Beispiele für das hier angesprochene Thema sondern alles die besten Kompromisse. Der Kunde will heute doch jeden.mist besitzen aber 0 zahlen die Produkte sind dahingehend ein Meisterwerk des minimalismus. Jeder Depp bekommt bei uns heute 8:50€ / h stellt mal so jemanden irgendwo mit einer Pfeile an eine Werkbank gebt ihm Eisen und Litze und lässt ihn 24 h dort eine Waschmaschine bauen.. 
 Dass ein Gebilde der Komplexität einer Waschmaschine heute für 199€ beim Endkunden stehen kann und überhaupt funktioniert ist schon ein Wunder. Wer soetwas kauft ist einfach selbst schuld. Auch die Amazon Bewertungen mit gewissem minus spiegeln einfach nur einen gewissen Anteil dummer Kunden und produktionsfehler wieder. Letztere werden meist ersetzt die dummen Kunden müssen alle anderen Käufer mitfinanzieren. Da der hersteller meist kulant gegenüber den schreihälsen ist und die Kosten auf alle umlegt.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele die zeigen dass es anders geht:

Asuslaptop 6 jahre 1066€, Schenker Laptop 4 Jahre lebt noch 1300€ härter uni Alltag ( sieht.man case auch an). Waschmaschine bauknecht 600€ alles paletti nach 6 Jahren, Samsung kühlschrank dito, Samsung TV 40" 8 Jahre geht (mittlerweile an bekannten verkauft)650€, Sony xperia Handys P,m4, m2,sp,V nie high end alle bis heute im Einsatz und selbst den fest verbauten p akku konnte man mit etwas Engagement privat tauschen 10€.

Die Liste kann ich beliebig erweitern Nikon dslr d7000....  Ich hatte nie den billigsten Kram aber auch nie den teuersten. Etwas sachgerechter Umgang und man hat viel Spaß an den meisten Dingen.

Die Leute sind heute so schwarz weiß eingestellt und es herrscht im Bereich der Technik zu große Dummheit. Jeder will alles und setzt sich 0 damit auseinander. Wenn das Gerät nicht kurz nach dem Kauf defekt ist so ist der Fehler meist eigenverschuldet.

Klar flutscht auch mal was durch die Qs aber die Produkte sind heute auf einem Level das wir noch nicht hatten. 

Seht euch nur die Autos an hab nen VW die Leute streiten über abgastests  früher stellte man sich bei Autos erstmal die Frage ob es fährt nicht rostet und ob man keinen Platten bekommt... Das alles ist mittlerweile so gut, das serienmäßig kein Ersatzrad drin ist.

Fakt ist: Der Kunde hat es in der hand und wenn hersteller flächendeckend mist machen werden sie gemieden und sterben. Den Herstellern geht es aber prächtig, soda Kundenwunsch ja Anscheind erfüllt wird. Also sind die meisten Kommentare hier scheinheilig. Auf 30 Jahre auszulegen tut der Umwelt aich nicht unbedingt einen gefallen weil teilw. Mehr Material und schwerere Produkte die Wenn Sie handgeführt sind dann den Bediener verschleißen der dann ins krankehaus muss und dort kennt man beim materialaufwand keine Gnade...  Alles steril verpackt Müll über Müll. Leute das ist eben das Leben Komplex!!!  Diese Spinner die glauben ein Aufkleber kann alles regeln..
 Ich muss wegen nem Steinschlag ne neue Scheibe kaufen und der Staat überlegt sich mir die zweit und dritt Plakette ins Auto zu kleben ( Maut, verbesserte co2 kacke)... Dass man sich hierzilande nicht nur noch an den Kopf fasst zeigt doch wie schlimm es schon ist.


Was hilft da?  Aufklärung und Bildung...  Vermittlung von Werten die auch die Umwelt berücksichtigen und guter Umgang mit Ressourcen.


PS: Stichwort handyakku überlegt euch mal wie oft ihr damals euer Siemens geladen habt und wie oft heute Smartphones geladen werden... Die Akkus sind deutlich besser geworden aber sie finden viel viel härtere Bedingungen vor: hässliches schnellladen weil der Kunde es will, jeden Tag leer...  @ Redaktion ich verstehe schon worauf der Artikel hinaus will und das wird wie immer auch mal vorkommen aber ich bleibe dabei dass der Kunde es in der hand hat und in den Kommentaren wieder einfach nur Frust über Einzelfälle abgebaut wird.

PPS: Smartphones haben ein ganz anderes Problem: rasante Entwicklung (bessere werden von den Kunden wie blöd gekauft => es wird normaler mehr leistung zu haben => Internetseiten werden wieder umfangreicher/ apps auch => alte Smartphones werden einfach zu langsam => so ging es mir mit meinem Xperia P, dass nun eine Tante nutzt die wenig im Netz macht)


----------



## flotus1 (16. Februar 2016)

> Das alles ist mittlerweile so gut, das serienmäßig kein Ersatzrad drin ist.


Dass heutzutage kaum noch vollwertige Ersatzräder vorhanden sind hat andere Gründe, unter anderem Kostendruck. Es liegt jedenfalls nicht daran dass Reifen heute wie durch ein Wunder resistent gegen das Eindringen von Fremdkörpern sind.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass heutzutage kaum noch vollwertige Ersatzräder vorhanden sind hat andere Gründe, unter anderem Kostendruck. Es liegt jedenfalls nicht daran dass dass Reifen heute wie durch ein Wunder resistent gegen das Eindringen von Fremdkörpern sind.



das hab ich nicht behauptet ... aber ich würde mal nach konkreten zahlen suchen was reifenpannen angeht. Sry hab das ding oben grade am handy getippt ohne tapatalk ... daher ist es etwas hingeschmiert  ich such grad mal selbst

Ich gebe zu auf die schnelle finde ich zu diesem punkt keine Statistik. Meine Aussage stützt sich auf die Vorlesungsaussage von einem > 60 Jährigen Mann der mir nichts verkaufen wollte (ich habe das daher nicht näher hinterfragt) 

Persönlich habe ich auch ein Ersatzrad in Fahrbereifung, Jedoch noch nie einen Platten gehabt auf genügend KM...  ich denke aber, dass die Qualität der Autoreifen auch nicht kern meiner Äußerungen oben war  
Wenn du gegenteiliges belegen kannst würde ich mich aber über PN freuen.


----------



## Pumpi (16. Februar 2016)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> Dass ein Gebilde der Komplexität einer Waschmaschine heute für 199€ beim Endkunden stehen kann und überhaupt funktioniert ist schon ein Wunder. Wer soetwas kauft ist einfach selbst schuld............. Waschmaschine bauknecht 600€ alles paletti nach 6 Jahren....



Meine Billigwaschmaschine hat vor 12 Jahren 179€ gekostet. Plus 15€ für einen stabilen zu und ablauf Schlauch samt richtigen Schellen. Um auf das P/L Verhältnis zu kommen, lieber Kuschluk, müsste deine Bauknecht mindestens 36 Jahre laufen und meine Maschine morgen ausfallen. Du merkst, dumm oder nicht dumm, liegen oft dicht beieinander.

Dennoch wäre es nicht verkehrt die gesetzlichen Garantien auszuweiten. Alle Produkte sollten generell 2 Jahre Vollgarantie erhalten. Und hochpreisige Produktkategorien wie Auto's, Fernseher zum Beispiel sollten 5 Jahre Vollgarantie bekommen. Bei Auto's natürlich noch generelle 10 Jahre Garantie gegen Durchrostung. So Fälle wie Dacia dürfen sich nicht wiederholen !


----------



## Kondar (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist der falsche Begriff. geplante Obsolenz würde bedeuten, man baut bewußt nachträglich Schwachstellen einbaut. Eine anvisierte  Lebensdauer wäre der bessere Begriff. Und die kann auch bei nur 1000h Betriebsstunden liegen, was beim Hausbau nicht viel ist.




Eine "anvisierte  Lebensdauer" ist das Marketinggewäsch für geplante Obsolenz.

Gibt genug Dokus die bei Drucker, Glühbirnen und Co gezeigt haben das das nicht Zufälle sind sondern schon organisierte Kartelle sind.
Anstelle irgendwelche Ausreden für die Industrie zu erfinden (deren Marketing schafft das garantiert besser) sollte man einfach mal die Tatsache ins Auge fassen das das so nicht weitergeht.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Meine Billigwaschmaschine hat vor 12 Jahren 179€ gekostet. Plus 15€ für einen stabilen zu und ablauf Schlauch samt richtigen Schellen. Um auf das P/L Verhältnis zu kommen, lieber Kuschluk, müsste deine Bauknecht mindestens 36 Jahre laufen und meine Maschine morgen ausfallen. Du merkst, dumm oder nicht dumm, liegen oft dicht beieinander.
> 
> Dennoch wäre es nicht verkehrt die gesetzlichen Garantien auszuweiten. Alle Produkte sollten generell 2 Jahre Vollgarantie erhalten. Und hochpreisige Produktkategorien wie Auto's, Fernseher zum Beispiel sollten 5 Jahre Vollgarantie bekommen. Bei Auto's natürlich noch generelle 10 Jahre Garantie gegen Durchrostung. So Fälle wie Dacia dürfen sich nicht wiederholen !



 Ich gebe dir recht. Aber Geld ist in meinen Augen "Möglichkeit" für Innovative Ware die eventuell auch noch Schadstoffgeprüft ist  mit mehr Geld wenigstens eine voraussetzung geschaffen, dass das so sein kann.

=> Ob die Firma (Bauknecht / Miele ) das auch so macht => sieht man erst hinterher oder nie... als einzelner Kunde kann man das einfach nicht einschätzen. Aus diesem Grund ist es bei mir aber auch keine Miele... (mal abgesehn davon dass ich noch im Studium bin ) 

Unser Gorenje Trockner stank allerdings Wochenlang sodass wir uns von dort direkt wieder verabschiedet haben.... => ob die Einzelentscheidung richtig oder falsch ist ist auch völlig egal. Wechselt man bei nicht gefallen, wird im großen und ganzen über einen längeren Zeitraum das Unternehmen, dass mist macht entfernt.

Im Falle der Drucker bin ich bis jetzt mit Brother ganz gut gefahren (Tank konnte man leer machen, Patronen gingen bei druckern ohne chip immer die 20 Stück für 19€) auch beim toner konnte man den Mechanismus einfach zurück drehen.

=> Aber auch das ist doch fakt: Wenn man selbst nicht kritisch ist wird man überall verarscht... guckt euch große telefonanbieter und KabelTV an ... obwohl sachgerecht gekündigt wird erstmal weiter abgebucht ... gibt sicherlich genug Alte Omis und Opis im Land dies erstmal nicht merken ... => Willkommen  DAS LEBEN IST ******** / JEDER IST SICH SELBST DER NÄCHSTE => Bildung / Wertevermittlung denn Plakette hilft dagegen nicht.

Und dass das Funktioniert (wenn das jetzt auch nicht grade ein beispiel für gute Umweltfolgen ist) => SONY, SAMSUNG usw zu teuer => und schon kauft der Deutsche HUAWEI (sowas hätte man doch nichtmal schief angeschaut wenn nichts im argen liegen würde).

Aber auch dort ist die Entscheidung der Endkunden hin zum besseren Preis entgegen aller anderen Parameter (Firmen im eigenen Land unterstützen, Gesundheitsverträglichkeit, Strahlungsbelastung )eindeutig pro KONSUM und billig.

Da sogar mal ein Test: SAR-Wert Handy: Gefahr durch Strahlenbelastung - CHIP   ( die Tendenz ist denke ich sichtbar, wer da hinten und wer da vorne liegt). Smartphone-Vergleich: Handys im Test - CHIP  Diese Liste kann man auf alle details erweitern und dann nach SAR sortieren.   (=> das ist bei 90% der leute aber ein Punkt den sie vermutlich gar nicht kennen, ich sag auch nicht dass er wichtig ist aber wenn ich als entwickler danach schaue kostet es eben)

FAKT ist:  Hab ich ein größeres Budget zur verfügung kann ich mich bei der Entwicklung um mehr Dinge kümmern ( Kunde will aktuell aber lieber billig).  Natürlich kann ich auch einfach das Geld nehmen und nix machen ... das fällt aber irgendwann auf.

Und ich habe grade im Bereich "Kondensatorlebensdauer" ein Steinaltes Be Quiet 480 Watt Netzteil mit dem ich aktuell meinen selbst gebauten 3d Drucker betreibe  die Spannung ist nach 12 Jahren noch deutlich besser gewesen als ein billiges neues  12V 360W China NT (mit 4V restwelligkeit ))) => WTF)



Pumpi schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre es nicht verkehrt die gesetzlichen Garantien auszuweiten.  Alle Produkte sollten generell 2 Jahre Vollgarantie erhalten. Und  hochpreisige Produktkategorien wie Auto's, Fernseher zum Beispiel  sollten 5 Jahre Vollgarantie bekommen. Bei Auto's natürlich noch  generelle 10 Jahre Garantie gegen Durchrostung. So Fälle wie Dacia  dürfen sich nicht wiederholen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=> GARANTIE / GEWÄHRLEISTUNG ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert ... zum einen sind nur Große Hersteller in der Lage die ROWDY Kunden ordentlich rauszumitteln und zum anderen sind die "Ordentlichen Kunden" die verlierer... => ich bin ein richtig kranker technik konsument ... ich habe sogut wie alles und ich habe alles mindestens im gehobenen Mittelsegment zumindest aber so dass ich damit voll zufrieden bin ... obwohl ich deutlich mehr Geräte habe als bekannte geht bei mir aber extrem wenig kaputt (Monitore die von neu an nicht angingen, mainboards die das hatten hatte ich auch schon aber die fallen für mich mal da raus). => Ich behaupte also es hängt auch EXTREM ab wie man mit seinem Kram umgeht. 

=> und da sehe ich nicht ein diese Hornochsen mitzufinanzieren ... Mit Garantie macht man ja nichts anderes als eine Art "Versicherung" 

Ich kenne so viel leute die ihr zeug richtig ******* behandeln nach dem Motto ich habe ja eh Garantie.


ZUDEM: Ich kenne so viel leute die einfach willkürlich Dinge kaufen (kann ja jeder machen ... ) . Aber es kommt so oft im Nachhinein raus, dass auch deutlich billigere / gänzlich andere Produkte wesentlich besser für die jeweilige Person geeignet gewesen wären. 

Die Leute denken oft 0 nach... wenn ich mir als 1,60m Mädel in meine Hautenge Jeans ein 6" Iphone stecke und mich dann wundere dass das Gerät krum wird ... DIESEN Menschen kann man gar nicht helfen ... aus was willst du ein 2-4mm dünnes Gerät denn Herstellen dass es bei diesem Hebel nicht mindestens Display Druckstellen bekommt ... 
 Ich bin 1,93m trage weite Hosen und muss sagen mein 5" M4 ist schon etwas zu groß. Das Segment der 4" Handys mit gescheiter Hardware ist aber dank Kunden von Oben wie leer gefegt.

Denn es muss ja groß, billig und das neuste sein.


Um wenigstens zum Thema Umwelt zurückzukommen:

Fleischtheke Edeka:
2Klassen Fleisch

1. normales   => Kaufen die meisten die deutlich mehr geld haben.
2. etwas Tiergerechtere Haltung  (von mir als student bezahlbar)

Wer so Kopflos konsumiert der hat in meinen Augen sein Recht verwirkt Hersteller oder Gesellschaft zu kritisieren.
Ich will hier nichtmal Werten... jeder so wie er mag aber nicht Meckern, wenn man grundlegend anders Handelt.

=> Die meisten die das hier heute noch lesen werden ohnehin kritischer durchs leben gehn... aber sry die Masse der Idionten ist schuld ... nicht die Hersteller...
=> dass wir da - wenn wir bspw. für uns passendere Produkte haben wollen- schon kreativ werden müssen weil das Angebot fehlt ist leider so.

Aber ein KAUF für eine Längerfristige Anschaffung ist eine so komplexe Sache, dass er einfach individuell abgestimmt werden muss. Technik ist heute nur so billig, dass sich die Leute die Mühe nicht mehr machen. 
Media Markt => % - Schild => eingepackt => zuhause : Ist ja kacke, wollte ich eigentlich so gar nicht => mach ich kaputt bekomm ich geld zurück is ja Garantie


----------



## Kukuruz (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige geplante Schwachstelle. Im Gegensatz zu früher wird heute aber jedes Bauteil besser ausgelegt und in Langzeitversuchen auf eine irgendwie als sinnvoll angesehene Lebensdauer hin ausgelegt. Im Zuge des Kostendrucks wird jedes Bauteil kostenoptimiert, also so schwach ausgelegt, dass gerade noch so hält. Die Geräte sind heute bei viel billiger als früher, schaut man z.B. auf Kühlschrankpreise 1930, 1970 und 2010, brauchen viel weniger Energie und haben eine weiterhin eine sinnvolle Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Wer natürlich einen Fön für 6,99 im Tschibo kauft, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser nach der Garantiezeit kaputt ist, wer für 29,99 eine Schlagbohrmaschine beim Wettbewerber von Eisen Karl ersteht, sollte sich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Ding recht schnell die Grätsche macht.
> 
> Was nützt eine angegebene theoretische Lebensdauer? Ist die dann einklagbar und mit einer Garantieverlängerung über die gesetzlich vorgegebener gleichzusetzen? Das dürften Hersteller heute schon machen.



Das kann man nicht so allgemein sagen.

Vor allem muss man die Geräte dahingehend separieren, wie weit und schnell die technische Weiterentwicklung erfolgt.

Weiße Ware und viele Heimwerkergeräte sind in der Regel Anschaffungen fürs "Leben". Fernseher, Smartphones etc. sind mittlerweile Produkte die alle paar Jahre getauscht werden.

Und genau bei zweiter Kategorie setzen die Hersteller mit der geplanten Obsolezenz an. Sei es durch entsprechend verbaute "minderwertige" Komponenten an entsprechenden Stellen oder durch Erschwernis der Reparatur etc.

Und das betrifft auch nicht nur billigsdorfer Geräte irgendwelcher No-Name Hersteller sondern zieht sich durch die komplette Produktpaletten sämtlicher Hersteller.

Die schlechten Elkos findet man im 150€ LCD TV genauso wie im 4000€ 4k-Smart-TV.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Kukuruz schrieb:


> Die schlechten Elkos findet man im 150€ LCD TV genauso wie im 4000€ 4k-Smart-TV.



Es gibt aber immer mal wieder Hersteller die genau mit besseren Komponenten werben (glaube Gigabyte hatte da mal was) => wird ihnen gedankt ? nope ... wenn das ein wesentlicher Verkaufsgrund wäre würden es alle machen. Aber es interessiert fast keinen.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Februar 2016)

Es würde schon interessieren. Wenn ich oder der Durchschnittsverbraucher im Elektromarkt vor 2 sonst gleichwertigen Geräten stehe und das eine damit werben könnte dass die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer dreimal so hoch ist wie beim anderen wäre ich gerne bereit dafür mehr Geld auszugeben. Nur gibt es eben solche quantitativen Angeben nicht, und es wird sie auch nicht geben. Das einzige worauf man sich als Kunde verlassen kann was die Lebensdauer angeht ist die Länge der Herstellergarantie. Die garantiert zwar nicht dass das Gerät so lange hält, aber zumindest dass ich nicht während dieser Zeit auf eigene Kosten reparieren oder neu kaufen muss.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Kondar schrieb:


> Eine "anvisierte  Lebensdauer" ist das Marketinggewäsch für geplante Obsolenz.
> 
> Gibt genug Dokus die bei Drucker, Glühbirnen und Co gezeigt haben das das nicht Zufälle sind sondern schon organisierte Kartelle sind.
> Anstelle irgendwelche Ausreden für die Industrie zu erfinden (deren Marketing schafft das garantiert besser) sollte man einfach mal die Tatsache ins Auge fassen das das so nicht weitergeht.



Wie legst du denn bitte sonst ein Produkt aus ? 

Ich streite nicht ab dass Drucker teils richtige sauerei sind. 

ABER:

Kugellager in deinem Auto, Federn... Mechanisch belastete Teile auch aus Kunststoff, auch im Drucker? 

=> Am Tag an dem du sagst ich will einen Drucker bauen und das Teil soll halten brauchst du an manchen stellen auch eine angepeilte Lebensdauer. Bei einem PC sin doch 6 -10 Jahre  mehr als genug ... ich hab etliche vorher weggeschafft (auch im büro damals) obwohl sie alle noch gingen.

Motoren generell ... irgendwo muss man sagen so lange soll das produkt halten.

=> nette hersteller nehmen das hoch genug an und / oder kommunizieren das sogar dem Kunden.  => dann sind beide Parteien zufrieden.

Aber pauschal zu sagen wer auf lebenszeit auslegt ist ein gauner ... 

=> Das dauerfeste Flugzeug in das du steigst zeig mir bitte mal  ^^ das wäre ne Flugunfähige Bleiente


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Es würde schon interessieren. Wenn ich oder der Durchschnittsverbraucher im Elektromarkt vor 2 sonst gleichwertigen Geräten stehe und das eine damit werben könnte dass die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer dreimal so hoch ist wie beim anderen wäre ich gerne bereit dafür mehr Geld auszugeben. Nur gibt es eben solche quantitativen Angeben nicht, und es wird sie auch nicht geben. Das einzige worauf man sich als Kunde verlassen kann was die Lebensdauer angeht ist die Länge der Herstellergarantie. Die garantiert zwar nicht dass das Gerät so lange hält, aber zumindest dass ich nicht während dieser Zeit auf eigene Kosten reparieren oder neu kaufen muss.



dazu müsste der "bessere" hersteller erstmal wissen was genau im anderen Gerät steckt ... => und was macht der kunde wenns gerät 1 jahr zu früh kaputt geht ? er steigt dem hersteller aufs dach und ein (enttäuschter) von 1000 (zufriedenen) versaut den Ruf ...  Kunden Marken Bindung ist aus meiner sicht ein Minenfeld und da bin ich dann auch der falsche Ansprechpartner (da Ing.) 

Was ich aber sagen kann: 

1.letztenendes kann niemand garantieren ob das Auto nicht schon am zweiten tag kaputt ist (dafür gibts ja Garantie als art versicherung).
2. Aber auch: nachdem ein Auto aus dem Werk kommt ist der Qualitätsstandard so hoch wie nie mehr im Lebenszyklus dieses Gegenstandes (bei Werkstätten passiert viel viel mehr Pfusch als in Produktion)

Und das nicht weil die Werkstatt schlecht ist sondern weil es viel weniger Kontrollmechanismen gibt (kann es ja gar nicht sind ja immer individualprobleme)

3. Simulation von Produkten hin oder her, die Lebendauer wird nur mit statistischem Mittel stimmen und Sicherheitsfaktoren auf das mindeste sind meist auch dabei. Wenn nicht grade ein Timer eingebaut ist der nach 2 Jahren das Gerät zerstört ist es also immernoch ein breites Feld.

4 . Umgang mit dem Gerät: Waschmaschine/ Spüler  (pflege, wasserenthärter, Wasserhärte) Drucker (Standort ?!?!? => hatte mal nen Drucker 2 Wochen auf tisch vor Fenster stehen... der wurde Mittags richtig heiß => lieber mal verlegt).

=> Luftfeuchte etc .... Hersteller garantieren das unter den angegebenen Bedingungen, nur wer garantiert dass der Kunde das einhält ?  => Badezimmer während Dusche => haste 100% Luftfeuchte + Tau und Spritzer 

Ich war selbst schon "trittbrettfahrer" und habe TP-Link APs weit außerhalb der grenzen betrieben => sie laufen bis heute also kann die Industrie sooo schlecht auch nicht arbeiten (die dinger hängen im prinzip einfach regengeschützt draußen, obwohl sie dafür nicht sind)  Warum mache ich sowas wohl wissend ? => So lange wie die jetzt schon halten sind sie einfach billiger als dafür geprüfte ...

Aber ich dürfte nicht schimpfen wenn sie schon nach 4 wochen kaputt gewesen wären...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2016)

Wanderer92 schrieb:


> Also mMn. würde es ja fast schon reichen, wenn man für Bastler die Teile auch zugänglich macht und damit Reparaturkosten senkt.



Dann kauft aber keiner neu.
Sieht man ja bei Apple, wo einfach das Gerät per Softwareupdate unbrauchbar gemacht wurde, wenn man es nicht für 320€ bei Apple reparieren ließ. iPhone-Defekt: Fehler 53 fÃ¼hrt zu erster Sammelklage | Mac & i


----------



## 100001 (16. Februar 2016)

DieScheinheiligkeit hier ist recht lustig,


Alle anderen sind immer an allem schuld, sei es bei: 

Aber mein Handy muss 100 Kerne haben ohne Warm zu werden und muss jedes Jahr das Neueste haben 

Aber mein Hasswell ist so laaaaagsam ich will wegen 5% mehr IPC einen Skylake, jetzt 

Aber meine 780ti ist 1 Jahr und n paar Monate alt, ich brauch die neueste, sofort


Jaja diese doppelmoral


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kauft aber keiner neu.
> Sieht man ja bei Apple, wo einfach das Gerät per Softwareupdate unbrauchbar gemacht wurde, wenn man es nicht für 320€ bei Apple reparieren ließ. iPhone-Defekt: Fehler 53 fÃ¼hrt zu erster Sammelklage | Mac & i



Smartphones kann man heute auch mit eigenem OS betreibem... die Community leistet da hervorragende Arbeit 

Sollte das bei Apple nicht so sein  tja ... sry aber ich hab ja gesagt ... der Kunde ist seines eigenen Glückes schmied und wer Sklaverei mit einem goldenen Thron belohnt ... dem ist einfach nicht zu helfen... für einzelfälle bleibt nur: Aus Fehlern klug zu werden und nächstes mal Google, Microsoft zu kaufen ... oder vielleicht mal aufn Arsch setzen und selbst was machen / verzichten wenns einem gar nicht passt.

In den meisten Fällen wird hier nämlich ignorant vorausgesetzt dass man das Produkt ja kaufen MUSS. 

Das ist vielleicht bei Essen so (da interessierts die leute nur noch weniger wie die qualität ist). Oder beim Telefonanschluss oder beim Auto weil unser leben so darauf ausgerichtet ist. => aber für die meisten dinge gibt es alternativen oder verzicht ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2016)

Deswegen nutze ich kein Smartphone. 

Eventuell dann eben irgendwann wenn es kommen sollte das Fairphone3. Beim 2. kann man ja jetzt auch schon alles selber reparieren.


----------



## Kukuruz (16. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kauft aber keiner neu.
> Sieht man ja bei Apple, wo einfach das Gerät per Softwareupdate unbrauchbar gemacht wurde, wenn man es nicht für 320€ bei Apple reparieren ließ. iPhone-Defekt: Fehler 53 fÃ¼hrt zu erster Sammelklage | Mac & i



Die meisten würden trotzdem noch immer neu kaufen weil sie sich nicht auskennen oder es sich nicht zutrauen.

Die meisten Komponenten der Elektronikgeräte bekommst ohne Probleme beim Conrad um ein paar Cent.

Und trotzdem kaufen sich die Leute vorher einen neuen Fernseher anstatt die Elkos selbst zu tauschen.
Weil sie es entweder nicht können oder sie auch nicht fähig sind das ganze über google entsprechend zu suchen damit sie sich zumindest Hilfe suchen können.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen nutze ich kein Smartphone.
> Eventuell dann eben irgendwann wenn es kommen sollte das Fairphone3. Beim 2. kann man ja jetzt auch schon alles selber reparieren.



Kann ich verstehen. Aber so schwarz und weiß ist die welt schon jetzt nicht:

Wie gesagt original Sony Akku fürs Xperia P  (fest verbauter Akku) 9,90€ ebay + youtube (Xperia P Akkutausch) + 3,99€ mini Torx => Handy repariert

Aktuell hab ich an einem Toyota kleinwagen nen kaputten heckscheibenwischermotor/getriebe  kosten 350€ keine replacements zu bekommen und selbst ebay nimmt 160€ aufwärts .... 

teilweise kostet das teil an einem Audi A3 oder A6 nur 60 - 100€ neu ... 

Das wäre ehr ein Grund zu meckern ... hab das Getriebe jetzt zerlegt und ein Zahnrad gezeichnet + 3d Gedruckt ... => aber bezahlen kann sowas auch keiner ... wie dem auch sei ... für den nächsten TÜV geht das Ding


Aber die Handys und TVs haben doch ein anderes Problem:

Rechenleistung und Funktionsumfang reicht den leuten nicht mehr. => ich wollte heute auch das Smart TV nicht mehr missen... und hab trotzdem noch nen NUC dahinter geknallt.

Bestes Beispiel: Intel ehr hochwertige mainboards => leute kaufen sie nicht weil "bietet ja nix für preis".



Kukuruz schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kaufen sich die Leute vorher einen neuen Fernseher anstatt die Elkos selbst zu tauschen.
> Weil sie es entweder nicht können oder sie auch nicht fähig sind das  ganze über google entsprechend zu suchen damit sie sich zumindest Hilfe  suchen können.



Unwissenheit ist doch keine Ausrede sich aus der Eigenverantwortung zu stehlen. By the way hat der Händler an der Ecke mit den TVs nicht zu gemacht weil er keine Lust mehr hatte (=> KUNDEN wollten das so) => der hat nämlich genau sowas immer gemacht.

Man hat folgende Optionen:

1. Aneignen 2. einfach neu Kaufen 3. etwas mehr zu bezahlen damit flächendeckend "wissende" dienste anbieten (händler an ecke) 4. es einfach alles sein zu lassen und ohne TV zu leben


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2016)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> Das wäre ehr ein Grund zu meckern ... hab das Getriebe jetzt zerlegt und ein Zahnrad gezeichnet + 3d Gedruckt ... => aber bezahlen kann sowas auch keiner ... wie dem auch sei ... für den nächsten TÜV geht das Ding



Ist die Frage wie lange das dann hält. Ist ja ne mechanische Belastung drauf.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wie lange das dann hält. Ist ja ne mechanische Belastung drauf.



nur für tüv ... und mit dem versprechen dass es nie mehr ein Toyota wird. Robust zuverlässig im Kern aber kinkerlitzchen kosten als ersatzteil gleich mal das dreifache(und kinkerlitzchen sind ja in deutschland pflicht; Stichwort isser dran muss er gehn) 

Wischwasserdüsen 40€, Wischerarm hinten 90€, Motor hinten 350 € ^^ 

Und ich hab über die Firma daheim zugang zu nem verdammt großen Autoteilezulieferer ... Scheinwerfer hatte ich damals da sehr günstig bekommen.  Aber diese "speziellen dinger" findest du bei keinem der gängigen Online Ersatzteillieferanten ... 

Gesucht mit Nummern aus Fzg schein...  Und das bei absolutem Main stream ( oder hat jemand noch keinen Yaris 1.0 gesehn ^^) => selbst im Yaris modell  1999 - 2008 gibts aber mindestens 10 verschiedene Wischermotoren hinten...  

Valeo  (französischer Autozulieferer und damit original Toyota teil => ist da einfach hart ASSI )   => wenn sich jemand daran versuchen will bitte         Fzg Schein:   5013  448       jahr 08.2002 
Fakt ist der von meinem Golf VII ist billiger und breit verfügbar.


PS: 14 Jahre ohne sonstige mängel ist allerdings auch honorierenswert => ist also gemecker auf hohem niveau weils bei anderen PKW eben besser aussieht  // => klar wünscht man sich selbst immer das beste


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (16. Februar 2016)

Hier die Geräte die bei mir zuletzt kaputt gegangen sind und wo ich denke das dies geplant war von den Herstellern.

Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung für den PC. 
Diese Wasserkühlung hatte ich 2 Jahre benutzt und ein Tag bevor die Garantie abgelaufen ist, war die Pumpe der Kühlung kaputt.
Das Gerät wurde mir nicht ersetzt vom Händler. Und die H100 welche ich meinen Bruder gegeben habe läuft immer noch.
Nachdem ich die Corsair H100i vom Händler zurück hatte, war mir die Lust vergangen nochmals etwas von Corsair zu kaufen.
Zumal mich der PC-Tower Corsair 600T mit der Lüfterregelung auch enttäuscht hat.
Corsair kommt also nicht mehr so schnell in mein Sortiment.

Siemens Durchlauferhitzer
Ja, auch dieser ist eines morgens nicht mehr gegangen. Ich musste mich notgedrungen also zur Winterzeit mit Eiskaltem Leitungswasser waschen.
Es war kein Vergnügen, da die Einzimmer-Wohnung für Bad und Küche nur einen Durchlauferhitzer nutzt.
Warum ich denke das es geplante Obsoleszenz ist... genau der gleiche Durchlauferhitzer ist im selben Mietshaus bei meinem Bruder einen Tag später kaputt gegangen.
Das ist doch kein Zufall!!

So kann es auf Dauer nicht weitergehen. Haufenweise Müllberge die als Elektrogeräte wer weiß wo überall hin geschifft werden.
Dort verätzen sich dann die Menschen die Lungen und handeln sich viele andere Erkrankungen und Folgeerscheinungen ein.
Siehe Willkommen in der Hölle - E-Schrott-Albtraum in Afrika

Es sollte jede Firma verpflichtet werden seine produzierten/hergestellten Artikel zu recycling und somit die Verantwortung der Rohstoffe selbst zu tragen.
Somit sind die Firmen selbst verantwortlich sowohl schädliche Inhalte der Produkte umweltgerecht zu entsorgen und können die gewonnenen Rohstoffe wieder verwenden.
Die so gewonnenen Rohstoffe müssen nicht neu eingekauft werden und vergammeln nicht auf irgendeiner Müllhalde.

Auch sind neue Geräte nicht unbedingt immer notwendig. 
Wer Jährlich sein Handy updated nur um wenige Funktion dazu gewonnen zu haben sieht wohl den eigentlichen Sinn so eines Gerätes nicht mehr.
Und PC´s welche nur als Office PC oder Multimedia Zentrale dienen müssen auch nicht ständig aktualisiert werden.

Bei Geräten die im Handwerk und in der Küche genutzt werden sehe ich auch noch hohe Verletzungsgefahren.

Somit fordere ich das Firmen für Ihre Produzierten Geräte mehr Verantwortung übernehmen müssen.
Und diese endet nicht wenn das Produkt beim Kunden angekommen ist, nämlich die ganze Lebensdauer eines Produktes. 
Auch wenn dieses Produkt defekte erleidet, sollte die Firma des Produktes in der Verantwortung stehen.


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (16. Februar 2016)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher nur von Glühbirnen enttäuscht, aber neuerdings hat mich mit meiner 970 der Schlag getroffen.
> Nach genau einem Jahr ist sie einfach kaputt und auf Garantie geht nix weil Hardwareversand Insolvenz hat, richtig tschüss mit den 340 Euro.



Versteh ich nicht. Hast du angefragt? Ich mein, das Geschäft läuft ja mittlerweile ganz normal weiter und somit sind die natürlich auch verpflichtet Garantie bzw Gewährleistung zu geben. Zumal das eh über den Hersteller dann geregelt wird.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Jekki-El-Dorado schrieb:


> Warum ich denke das es geplante Obsoleszenz ist... genau der gleiche Durchlauferhitzer ist im selben Mietshaus bei meinem Bruder einen Tag später kaputt gegangen.
> Das ist doch kein Zufall!!


Bendenke bitte: 

nur 2 Geräte, hingen vermutlich im selben Stromnetz, Zufall, kann aber auch absicht sein.


Ich gebe dir insgesamt Recht würde aber die Schuld vor allem auch beim Konsumenten suchen, denn die bestimmen was sie geboten bekommen.

Im übrigen stehen das die Unternehmen doch schon ? 

CE Kennzeichnung, Maschinenrichtlinie, VDE  => das gilt nicht nur für Kauf ... 

ABER: Wir sind ein Freies Land und wer sich faul zurücklehnt und sagt: Ich kaufe das billigste ohne den Kopf einzuschalten  der hat es auch einfach verdient das schlechtere Produkt zu erhalten.

=> ein hoher Kaufpreis steht niemals direkt für hohe Qualität aber er ermöglicht sie erst ... 

Qualität ist ja ohnehin kein richtiger maßstab, man misst es irgendwie an dem was man gewohnt ist. Nur darf man nicht erwarten für 179€ die zuverlässigste, best geprüfteste, oder Innovativste Waschmaschine zu erhalten... (Verbrauch und so sind ja auch kriterien für Preis).

Wenn ein Produkt besser ist als andere wird in einer Marktwirtschaft erst recht ein höherer Preis verlangt werden.

=> Es kennen ja auch alle Porsche und verklagen Dacia nicht dass es die unsicheren Autos sind ... 

Know How und Qualität KOSTET einfach. Nachbauer und nicht erfinder können später dann vielleicht günstiger geräte liefern die auch halten , siehe 179€  Waschmaschine von obigem Forennutzer aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist einfach geringer.

Bei Billig ist fast immer irgendwo ein MAKEL und wenn die Sachen einfach an einem Standort gefertigt werden wo man Chemie einfach ins Abwasser gibt  => Wer immer das billigste kauft kann sich sicher sein diese Zustände auch zu fördern. UMKEHRSCHLUSS allerdings ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kondar (16. Februar 2016)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> Wie legst du denn bitte sonst ein Produkt aus ?
> 
> Ich streite nicht ab dass Drucker teils richtige sauerei sind.
> 
> ...



Kein Aber.
Bei den Glühbirnen wurde es nachgewiesen das sich alle Hersteller geeinigt hatten die Qualität zu verschlechtern und
den Markt unter sich aufzuteilen. (Ok der letzte Teil hat nicht wirklich was mit Obsoleszenz zu tun aber ist auch ne Schweinerei)

Warum werden Sachen so gebaut wie sie sind?
Z.B. die Räder von Staubsaugern die bei Sonnenlicht brüchtig werden?
=> bin mir sehr sicher das man da sauf +- 2 Monate genau timen (oder genauer) kann wann der Kunststoff versagt.
Das hat alles nichts mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun sondern das man ein neues Produkt kaufen *muss.
*Wenn es klar auf der Verpackung steht das die Bohrmaschine (bsp. von Seite 1) nach 2 Jahren ihren Geist aufgibt finde ich das völlig i.O.
Man kann dann überlegen ob man lieber zur Bohrmaschine mit 5 / 10 / 20 Jahren greift.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Kondar schrieb:


> Kein Aber.
> Bei den Glühbirnen wurde es nachgewiesen das sich alle Hersteller geeinigt hatten die Qualität zu verschlechtern und
> den Markt unter sich aufzuteilen. (Ok der letzte Teil hat nicht wirklich was mit Obsoleszenz zu tun aber ist auch ne Schweinerei)
> 
> ...



Staubsaugerrad:

nicht weil es böse ist ^^ 

Der erste hersteller nimmt Kunstoff der gut ist.
der zweite den billigen.
es fällt auf dass Staubsauger ja immer im wandschrank stehen ^^ und es damit keinen interessiert => steht vor dem kunden der billige auf einmal genauso gut da. => damit hersteller mit dem teuren nicht das nachsehn hat stellt er also auch um.
Jetzt kommst du daher und stellst deinen Staubsauger in der Sonne ab und hast natürlich gelitten.
Die Frage ist jetzt ob der "bessere" kunststoff nicht sogar schlechter für die umwelt ist in der herstellung als wenn man den anderen nimmt und die staubsauger öfter wegwirft.

=> Die frage ist bei den Staubsaugerrädern schon so schnell so diffiziel, dass man dir gesetzt dem fall die UV beständigen räder sind schlecht für die Umwelt sogar den vorwurf machen könnte: Stell deinen Staubsauger doch einfach wie 90 % der leute im wandschrank ab.

Kunststoff ist kein leichtes Thema und wird noch lange nicht so gut beherrscht wie Stahl. Zudem Altert er ... => du bist gezwungen eine Nutzungsdauer anzunehmen entsprechend zu dimensionieren und nach dieser zeit kann das teil sogar bei normaler beanspruchung versagen... 

das ist einfach gängige praxis. (man kann sachen ja auch nicht beliebig dick machen) 

Chemische reaktionen mit umwelt und co  muss man natürlich extra betrachten.  Ich behaupte jetzt einfach dass Saubsaugen unter freiem Himmel über längere Zeit nichtmal normalen gebrauch darstellt... 

Du bekommst zumindest in unserem Unternehmen gesagt was du erwarten kannst (dazu wirst du aber auch gefragt was du mit dem gerät vor hast) => das ist Beratung, die möchte nicht jeder Kunde und oftmals sind diese Erfahrungswerte gar nicht im Labor zu ermitteln sondern die kann man bei Produkten treffen die "erprobt" sind.

Kugellager und Federn sind auch einfach nicht dauerfest zu machen... 

Bei der entwicklung wird immer die gewünschte / geduldete Lebensdauer genommen. nicht mehr und nicht weniger (+- sicherheiten).

Und ja leute die nen TV heute 10 Jahre haben sind absolut in der Minderheit => werden also unzufrieden sein. Schuld ist aber nicht die Firma sondern die Leute die dauernd nen anderen brauchen.

Seit FLACH "in" wurde habe ich keinen meiner bekannten gehört der sagte "boa mein TV is schon wieder kaputt" sondern andauernd: "Guck mal geiler TV => hab ich neu" ... meine gesamte Kindheit hatten meine Eltern eine 80 cm Röhre  bis vor  4  Jahren ....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

*Gegendarstellung:*


Rollora schrieb:


> So viel Energie wie ein Kühlschrank bei umweltgerechter Entsorgung oder Herstellung braucht kann er sein ganzes Leben, und sei es auch 100 Jahre lang, nicht brauchen.


Abschätzung Energiebedarf Kühlschrank zu Verbrauchskosten:Kühlschrankgewicht ca. 30 Kg, davon 20 kg Stahl und 10 kg Kunststoff (geschätzt)

Energieäqivalent: 
-Herstellung eine Tonne Stahl benötigt eine halbe Tonne Kohle, mit Transport, Umformung etc. nimmt man eine Tonne Kohle pro Tonne Stahl im Gerät
- Pro kg Kunststoff braucht man ca. 3 kg Öl bis zum fertigen verbauten Kunststoffbauteil

=> Energieinhalt Kühlschrank: 30kg Steinkohle, 30 kg Öl
mit Steinkohle ca. 30 MJ/kg und Öl mit 42 MJ/kg

Umrechnung: MJ = MWs = 1000KWs = 278 Wh = 0,278 kWh
(Kohle)  30 x 30 x 0,278 kWh = 250 kWh 
(Öl) 30 x 42 x 0,278 kWh = 350 kWh
*Summe 600 kWh Herstellenergie
*Verbrauch Kühlschrank: bester Wert 62 kWh (heute), früher bis zu 350 kWh
Früher benötigte man 2 Jahre Betrieb und heute 10 Jahre, um den Energieverbrauch der Herstellung zu erreichen

*=> Deine Aussage ist um eine Zehnerpotenz falsch*


Rollora schrieb:


> Klar gibts geplante obsoleszenz, die Glühbirne ist das einfachste Beispiel.


Das ist nur ein typisches Beispiel von Verschwörungstheorien und wie sie sich im Internet selber erhalten. Der Wirkungsgrad ist ganz entscheidend von der Drahttemperatur abhängig. Betreibe eine 100 W Glühbirne mit 110 anstatt 220 V und sie wird ewig brennen. Du brauchst dann nur 25 Lampen für dieselbe Lichtstärke  

Käufliche Glühbirnen stellen den ökonomisch besten Kompromiss zwischen Herstellkosten, Wirkungsgrad und Lebensdauer dar. Aber dieses Gerücht hält sich weiter hartnäckig. Es zeigt schnell, wer versteht, was er behauptet, oder wer einfach Dinge unreflektiert weiter gibt.



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei meinem aktuellen Auto absolut, dass man bei vielen Teilen im Motorraum maximal 2€ gespart hat, aber so wie die Teile jetzt angelegt sind, kann man alle 120.000km den halben Motor tauschen. Ford. Kauf ich nie wieder. .


An jedem Bauteil werden 2,-€ gespart, das zieht sich durch das ganze Fahrzeug. Dadurch wird das Fahrzeug billiger und leichter. Wenn man das nicht macht, bekommst Du einen 2,5t Panzer für 50.000,-€ anstatt einem heutigen Golf mit 1,5 t für 25.000,-€ ohne auch nur einen einigen Mehrwert abgesehen von höherer Haltbarkeit zu bekommen. Der Spritverbracuh liegt ca. 50% höher. Das ist ökonomischer Blödsinn.

Die Lebensdauerprüfungen jedes Bauteiles sind auf sehr hohem Niveau. Je nach Fabrikat werden aber andere Lebensdauern angenommen. Smart irgendwas um 80.000km, Ford um die 150.000km VW um die 250.000km, da erkennt man, wenn man die Lebensdauerprüfungen vergleicht. Mercedes, BMW und VW nehmen sich da gar nichts, andere Hersteller haben geringere Ansprüche. Jetzt liegt es an Dir, Dein Nutzungsprofil gegenüber den Versuchsvorgaben zu bewerten. Darum halten die Fahrzeuge bei Nutzer A eine Million Kilometer, wohin gegen Nutzer B nach 100.000km einen neuen Motor, neue Radlager, neue Bremsen etc. benötigt.



Rollora schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man heute schon sehr genau berechnen wie man ein Teil bauen muss oder aus Bauteilen zusammenbauen muss, damit es nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht.


Das hängt vom Nutzerverhalten ab und das kannst Du alles andere als berechnen. Bei Computern noch bedingt, weil die Unterschiede gering sind, aber eine 24/7 Dauerlast ist oft weniger belastend als der 20mal am Tag angeschaltete Rechner mit 10min Laufzeit.Übertakten etwa sanderes als Idle Betrieb.  Was willst Du da planen?

Du hast von der gesamten Materie überhaupt keine Ahnung, sondern fällst nur in die Käuferkategorie des "ich werde immer und überall beschissen" Denkenden, der böse Gespenster sieht, anstatt der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen

Gerade heute informiert man sich VOR dem Kauf, ob zu einem teuren Produkt erhöhte Ausfallraten bekannt sind. Jeder hat irgendwo ein parr Schwachstellen. Und schwubs entscheidet man sich für ein anderes Modell. Kein Herstellr, absolute Billgiprodukte abgesehen, kann es sich heute leisten, einen geplante Zerstörung des Gerätes in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Kukuruz (16. Februar 2016)

Kuschluk schrieb:


> Unwissenheit ist doch keine Ausrede sich aus der Eigenverantwortung zu stehlen. By the way hat der Händler an der Ecke mit den TVs nicht zu gemacht weil er keine Lust mehr hatte (=> KUNDEN wollten das so) => der hat nämlich genau sowas immer gemacht.
> 
> Man hat folgende Optionen:
> 
> 1. Aneignen 2. einfach neu Kaufen 3. etwas mehr zu bezahlen damit flächendeckend "wissende" dienste anbieten (händler an ecke) 4. es einfach alles sein zu lassen und ohne TV zu leben



Das hat nicht wirklich was mit Unwissenheit zu tun sonder damit, dass die Firmen sowas nicht mehr unterstützen.

Wennst den Defekt meldest bekommst nicht als Antwort, dass ein paar Elkos defekt sind sondern das z.B. das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden muss und das 400€ kostet weil da halt noch ein paar andere Sachen dabei sind.

Man kann den Leuten, die sich nicht auskennen, wohl nicht hier vorwerfen aus Unwissenheit nicht weiter über google zu recherchieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein typisches Beispiel von Verschwörungstheorien und wie sie sich im Internet selber erhalten. Der Wirkungsgrad ist ganz entscheidend von der Drahttemperatur abhängig. Betreibe eine 100 W Glühbirne mit 110 anstatt 220 V und sie wird ewig brennen. Du brauchst dann nur 25 Lampen für dieselbe Lichtstärke



Schon mal nach Phoebuskartell gegoogelt? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> An jedem Bauteil werden 2,-€ gespart, das zieht sich durch das ganze Fahrzeug. Dadurch wird das Fahrzeug billiger und leichter. Wenn man das nicht macht, bekommst Du einen 2,5t Panzer für 50.000,-€ anstatt einem heutigen Golf mit 1,5 t für 25.000,-€ ohne auch nur einen einigen Mehrwert abgesehen von höherer Haltbarkeit zu bekommen. Der Spritverbracuh liegt ca. 50% höher. Das ist ökonomischer Blödsinn.



Gar nichts wird dabei leichter oder billiger. Das einzige was sich ändert ist die höhere Marge und der Gewinn des Herstellers.

Wenn VW bei seinem Golf bei den Schrauben 100€ einspart, wird da genau gar nichts um 100€ billiger. Bei 3 Millionen verkauften Golf macht es aber für VW schon mal einen Gewinn von 300 Millionen.
Ohne das irgendwas an Gewicht zugenommen oder Sicherheit eingespart wurde.


----------



## Kuschluk (16. Februar 2016)

Kukuruz schrieb:


> Das hat nicht wirklich was mit Unwissenheit zu tun sonder damit, dass die Firmen sowas nicht mehr unterstützen.
> 
> Wennst den Defekt meldest bekommst nicht als Antwort, dass ein paar Elkos defekt sind sondern das z.B. das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden muss und das 400€ kostet weil da halt noch ein paar andere Sachen dabei sind.
> 
> ...



=> Bei einem Guten Verhältnis zum Händler an der Ecke wurde man ja nicht verarscht sondern Zahlt am Anfang mehr fürs Produkt (jeder) und die Leute mit Problem bekamen dann günstig geholfen.

In vielen Sparten ist das heute aber so: Händler an ecke hat eh schon mehr kosten als AMAZON, muss Produkt quasi 0 auf 0 raushauen und nimmt sich das Geld dann eben wenn die leute ein Problem haben. => Ich bin froh keine kleine HIFI / TV Firma zu haben. 
 Aber was lernen wir daraus:

LEKTION 1:

Wenn du Dinge nicht weißt oder kannst musst du sie dir eben teuer erkaufen. 

LEKTION2 : 

Die Leute die dir helfen machen das nicht für umme.

LEKTION3: 

Der der meint die Verantwortung (das erlangen von Wissen und Eingenverantwortung) mit Aufklebern und Gesetzen von sich schieben zu können wird am Ende doch verarscht.

LEKTION4: 

=> Sind wir wieder beim Anfang ... Durch unser Kaufverhalten als Kollektiv haben wir am Ende doch die Macht ... und sollten es nicht BRAINLESS betreiben.


Das sind Unternehmen, nicht die Wohlfahrt. Genauso wies Kunden gibt die einfach "unehrlich" mit Garantien umgehn... 

Mir ist übrigens noch lustiger Einfall zur 180€  Waschmaschine gekommen 

Billiger Rotz hat ja oft auch  einfach nur große Tolleranzen => das schließt natürlich nicht aus dass auch mal ne Maschine dabei raus kommt die sehr sehr gut ist    kannste aber auch Lotto spielen


Zur Situation: Ich denke das Flächendeckende Kundennahe Know How (Händler an der Ecke)  haben wir jetzt mit abtritt dieser Generation (die es am Ende vermutlich ehr aus Gewohnheit als aus Wirtschaftstechnischen Gründen Betrieben hat) vernichtet.
In Zukunft wird es zwei Varianten geben:

Leute dies nicht drauf haben:
Wegwerfen, Neukaufen  / oder extrem überteuert Reparieren

Leute die sich Ersatzteile besorgen und alles selbst machen:
=> Würde ich mich jetzt mal zu zählen.

Mit Blick auf die vermutlich überschätzte Generation der "Digital Natives" (ich hasse das Wort ^^) und ich sehe es kommen, dass diese Nulpen zwar auf einer Glasplatte rumwischen können aber beim anblick einer Kommandozeile versuchen auf den nächsten Baum zu krabbeln.

Ich denke dass dieser Fachkräftemangel ehr noch ansteigt wenn man die Leute auf "DUMMBEUTEL GUIs" verbannt ohne Selbstbestimmungsrecht. => Modden, Programme frei installieren ... früh übt sich wer später tolle sachen macht... (das sind ja keine Götter, sondern die haben sich das erarbeitet)

Klar wird es auch in Zukunft schlaue leute geben die einfach mal experimentieren und Programme schreiben / sich auch zu helfen wissen ... Aber das war ohnehin nie die Gruppe um die man sich als Gesellschaft sorgen machen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Kukuruz schrieb:


> ...Wenn VW bei seinem Golf bei den Schrauben 100€ einspart


Der Gesamteinkaufspreis sämtlicher Schrauben liegt aber unter 100,-€ 

Was spricht dagegen, kleinere Schrauben zu nehmen, dafür aber von jeder sicherheitsrelevanten ein Verschraubungsdiagramm aufzunehmen, um aus dem Verlauf des plastischen Anteils direkt auf die Materialgüte zurückrechnen zu können? Du bekommst als Käufer damit eine 100%ige Materialprüfung, die ist für Dich mehrwert als scheinbare Sicherheit mit dickeren Schrauben. Das macht nicht einmal Mercedes. Sprinter und LT waren baugleich und hatten gleiche Lieferanten. Der lieferte irgendwann bei Fahrwerksschrauben anstatt 10.9 nur noch 8.8.er Festigkeit  VW hat bemerkt, Mercedes nicht, weil sie nur das maximale Anzugsmoment dokumentieren. 

Du siehst, das Material ist nur die eine Seite, eine gute Prozessdokumentation viel wichtiger. Du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von Reklamationskosten. Es wäre fatal, an falscher Stelle zu sparen. Und das wissen die Hersteller.

Und zu Deinem Phoebuskartell. Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe, oder? 1000h Brenndauer ist ein sinnvoller Kompromiss, um zu Lampen mit hohem Wirkungsgrad zu kommen. Früher wurde mit der Lebensdauer geworben, nicht mit der Leuchtstärke in Lux. Genau dieses Beispiel wird immer wieder falsch verstanden. Es hat keinen Sinn, die Temperatur einer Glühbirnenwendel so weit zu reduzieren, dass die Lampe ewig hält. Die Stromkosten würden explodieren. Das Kartell diente auch dazu, mit den begrenzten Stromangebot mehr Haushalte mit Licht zu versorgen, weil der Strombedarf erheblich sank. Das Beispiel ist außerdem 100 Jahre alt. 

Aber natürlich waren das bööööse Machenschaften....


----------



## Ersy90 (16. Februar 2016)

KneeDeepInBlood schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Hast du angefragt? Ich mein, das Geschäft läuft ja mittlerweile ganz normal weiter und somit sind die natürlich auch verpflichtet Garantie bzw Gewährleistung zu geben. Zumal das eh über den Hersteller dann geregelt wird.



Die meinten die machen aufgrund der Insolvenz nichts aber ich kann gerne auf eigene Kosten was zuschicken.
Und auf Facebook lese ich dann von Leuten die seit nem halben Jahr auf Antwort warten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Kondar schrieb:


> Bei den Glühbirnen wurde es nachgewiesen das sich alle Hersteller geeinigt hatten die Qualität zu verschlechtern und den Markt unter sich aufzuteilen. .


Definiere Qualität? 
Maximale Lebensdauer?
Maximale Licht-Leistung?
Maximaler Wirkungsgrad?
Minimaler Preis?
Bester Kompromiss?

Außerdem redest Du von einem hundert Jahre altem Fall. Wo gibt es heute bewußte und grob fahrlässige Schwachstellen, die exakt nach Garantiezeit zum Defekt führen?

Mein billiger HP 500C Farbrucker hat jetzt fast 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und druckt, und druckt, und druckt....


----------



## flotus1 (16. Februar 2016)

Da er fast 25 Jahre alt ist kann er kaum repräsentiv dafür sein was man mit modernen Geräten für Probleme hat.
Schau ab und zu mal fern, letztens kam wahrscheinlich zum Anlass dieser Meldung auf 3Sat (oder wars Arte?) eine Doku zu diesem Thema. Auch wenn manches Käse war was dort recherchiert wurde, einige zumindest interessante Fallbeispiele waren dabei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn manches Käse war was dort recherchiert wurde,....


Es sind Journalisten, da sollte man nicht zuviel erwarten und noch weniger auf Stimmigkeit vertrauen.
Ich habe oft genug fachliche Interviews gegegen und hinterher gelesen, was daraus gemacht wurde.
Hahnebüchener Blödsinn....


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein billiger HP 500C Farbrucker hat jetzt fast 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel und druckt, und druckt, und druckt....



Meinen teuren Cannon Scanner konnte ich wegwerfen, weils keine neuen Treiber für gab. Nach XP war Feierabend. 
Mein teures Lenkrad konnte ich wegwerfen, gab nur bis Windows 98 Treiber, danach nicht mehr.
Warum
Weil man das neue Produkt kaufen soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Definiere Qualität?
> Maximale Lebensdauer?
> Maximale Licht-Leistung?
> Maximaler Wirkungsgrad?
> ...




Oder doch nur einfach beste Lebensdauer ohne das die Kunden murren man möglichst viele Glühlampen los wird?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist außerdem 100 Jahre alt.



Kleine Korrektur:



> Das Kartell existierte nachweislich bis mindestens 1942.
> 
> Quelle: Phoebuskartell – Wikipedia



Es ist also nur rund 74 Jahre alt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder doch nur einfach beste Lebensdauer ohne das die Kunden murren man möglichst viele Glühlampen los wird?


Das geht aber nicht, OHNE die Fadentemperatur massiv zu senken ....
Wenn Du den Draht dicker machst, musst Du ihn länger machen, und er wird erheblich spöder und brüchiger. 
Wieviele Birnen gehen kaputt, weil sie über 1000h brennen und wieviele, weil man gegen die Lampe gerannt ist? 
Letztere Ausfäll würden massiv zunehmen.  Zielkonflikt

Und, hat die chinesische Lampe andere Nachteile? Es ist eine Mindestnorm. Jeder darf sie überschreiten und
jede Marke überschreitet diese Mindestnorm. Weist du was es kostet, Edelgase in Lampen zu bringen? Die
Oxidation ist nicht das Problem, sondern das Abdampfen. Dagegen nutzt man Halogenlampen, weil diese
das Metall zurück zum heißesten Bereich des Glühfadens bringen. Halogenlampen haben extrem hohe
Brenndauern. Genau wie Glühbirnen verlängert man die Lebensdauer extrem, wenn man von Lichtschaltern
 auf Dimmer wechselt, denn einzig die Einschaltströme zerstören Lampen.

Ist es den Chinesen und Ungarn verboten, ihre Lampen bei uns zu verkaufen? Oder sind sie nicht konkurrenz-
fähig?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Was soll eigentlich das mit den Glühlampen?
Die sollen lieber mal die Scheiß Kompaktleuchtstoffröhren entsorgen und auf LED oder OELD gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das geht aber nicht, OHNE die Fadentemperatur massiv zu senken ....



Wieso? Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kannst du das über die Dicke des Wolframfadens regeln wie lange die Birne hält. 
Je dünner der Faden, desto kürzer die Haltbarkeit...

In China gibt es heute noch Birnen mit 5000h Haltbarkeit und gleicher Leistung wie bei uns und ich kann mich auch daran erinnern das die Birnen von Narva wesentlich länger hielten als das was man nach der Wende zu kaufen bekam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich das mit den Glühlampen?.


Das ist das üblich Verschwörungsgerede. Eine Reportage und hundertausend Seite dazu im Internet


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist das üblich Verschwörungsgerede. Eine Reportage und hundertausend Seite dazu im Internet



Kompakte Leuchtstoffröhren halten nicht mal so lange und sind viel teurer. Dazu kommt, dass sie Sondermüll sind.

Die Glühlampen haben als große Schwäche die unfassbare Ineffizienz. Dass die entsorgen wird, wurde Zeit. Egal, ob die nun 1000 oder 10.000 Stunden halten.
Ich hab mein Haus komplett mit LEDs ausgerüstet. Viel besser.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2016)

Auch bei LEDs gibt es gute und schlechte


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Die schlechten LEDs sind aber immer noch besser als die teuersten Kompaktleuchtstoffröhren.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2016)

na da bin ich mal gespannt wie das ausehen wird...
es gibt bei elektrischen teilen meiner meinung anch einfach eine zu hohe serienstreueng... die eine cpu vereckt nach 2monaten die andere rennt in 20jahren noch... ausm selben wafer bacth etc pp... das zu schätzen da bin ich mal gespannt...
kann ich dann klagen wennw as früher vereckt?^^


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die schlechten LEDs sind aber immer noch besser als die teuersten Kompaktleuchtstoffröhren.



naja was Watt/Lumen im Verhältnis zum Preis wäre ich mir da gar nicht mal so sicher  
Aber ja LED ist im Grunde die Zukunft und wird auch immer günstiger


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Du sollst auch den China Kram nicht kaufen, wo du 1000 LED Lampen für 10€ kriegst. 

Meine Garangenlampe war die erste LED Lampe -- damals gab es nur kaltweiß in hell -- und die leuchtet noch wie am ersten Tag und wird vor allem im Winter häufig eingeschaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist das üblich Verschwörungsgerede. Eine Reportage und hundertausend Seite dazu im Internet



Wie gesagt, ich behaupte auch nicht das da bei der Glühlampe absichtlich deutlichst längere Brennzeiten vorenthalten werden, allerdings das man ggf. bei der Entwicklung eines Produkts wegen der Kostenoptimierung lieber zu schwächeren Komponenten greift als zu was stärkeren, obowohl die Mehrkoste auf das einzelene Produkt gerechnet im Centbereich / niedirgen Eurobereich lägen, halt ich für absolut gegeben.
Ehnliches dann halt auch bei der Glühlampe.
Lampen mit längerer Brenndauer bei gleicher Leistung zu unwesentlich höheren Kosten wären durchaus machbar. Wie auch gesagt, in der DDR gab es die und die haben merklich länger als 1000h ausgehalten ( rund 500h bis 1000h mehr bei gleicher Leistung), das aber ohne die Verschwörung der Lampenhersteller Glühlampen bei gleicher Leistung heute 100.000h und mehr halten würden halte ich auch für ein Märchen.

Letztlich ist es auch bei der Glühlampe wie überall gewesen, Kostenoptiermierung für die Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## SaftSpalte (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst auch den China Kram nicht kaufen, wo du 1000 LED Lampen für 10€ kriegst.
> 
> Meine Garangenlampe war die erste LED Lampe -- damals gab es nur kaltweiß in hell -- und die leuchtet noch wie am ersten Tag und wird vor allem im Winter häufig eingeschaltet.





Die Haltbarkeit der LED ist nicht entscheidend ,sondern die Platine/Steuergerät wo sie betreibt . 

Die LED an sich hält dich aus .  Meistens gammelt der Wiederstand durch ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Was hätte die Chinesen mit ihren 5000h Glühlampen davon abhalten sollen, unseren Markt zu erobern? 
Warum passierte es nich? Zu teuer? Oder gar nicht besser?


----------



## Jobsti84 (16. Februar 2016)

Mich persönlich interessiert eher, wie lange Elektro-Produkte genutzt oder weitergegeben werden,
bevor sie entsorgt werden.

Ich als Hersteller bin jedenfalls tierisch von den Abgaben genervt (EAR/WEEE),
vor allem, da die maximale Stufe 6 Jahre beträgt und meiner Meinung nach werden gerade Lautsprecher (gerade PA, oder High-End) 
wesentlich länger als 6 Jahre genutzt, bevor sie auf den Elektrohof wandern.

Warum ist das schlimm?
Da ich im Voraus für die Entsorgung bezahlen muss, egal ob's auf den Schrott wandert oder nicht.
Den Endkunden juckt's leider nicht, da jeder so viel kostenfrei entsorgen kann wie er möchte (leider)**

_**
Leider werden viele private Entsorger auf diversen Elektrohöfen auf gut deutsch "verarscht",
sprich, es wird von ihnen Geld verlangt, was aber nicht sein darf, da das bereits die Inverkehrbringer im Voraus abdrücken.
Ihr habt einen 500kg schweren Schrank mit nur 500g LED-Beleuchtung? Egal, nix zerlegen, sondern direkt unzerlegt entsorgen dort,
kostenfrei! Denn der Hersteller muss für das Gesamtprodukt (Gewicht) blechen!_


----------



## Sansaido (17. Februar 2016)

Mein HP-Drucker hat wenige Tage vor Ablauf der Garantie die Grätsche gemacht. Da hat der Hersteller, falls geplante Obsoleszenz im Spiel war, knapp sein Ziel verfehlt 
Konnte das Ding noch austauschen und jetzt läuft er seit rund einem Jahr wieder - mal sehen wie lange noch -_-


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich behaupte auch nicht das da bei der Glühlampe absichtlich deutlichst längere Brennzeiten vorenthalten werden, allerdings das man ggf. bei der Entwicklung eines Produkts wegen der Kostenoptimierung lieber zu schwächeren Komponenten greift als zu was stärkeren, obowohl die Mehrkoste auf das einzelene Produkt gerechnet im Centbereich / niedirgen Eurobereich lägen, halt ich für absolut gegeben.
> Ehnliches dann halt auch bei der Glühlampe.
> Lampen mit längerer Brenndauer bei gleicher Leistung zu unwesentlich höheren Kosten wären durchaus machbar. Wie auch gesagt, in der DDR gab es die und die haben merklich länger als 1000h ausgehalten ( rund 500h bis 1000h mehr bei gleicher Leistung), das aber ohne die Verschwörung der Lampenhersteller Glühlampen bei gleicher Leistung heute 100.000h und mehr halten würden halte ich auch für ein Märchen.
> 
> Letztlich ist es auch bei der Glühlampe wie überall gewesen, Kostenoptiermierung für die Gewinnmaximierung.



Es ist halt auch eine Kostenfrage. In den USA gibt es auch in der Feuerwache von Livermore eine Glühbirne, die seit über 100 Jahren dauerhaft brennt. Das geht schon, bloß stellt sich halt die Frage nach der Markttauglichkeit. Unter welchen Umständen wird die Birne betrieben? Wie teuer war sie? Würde ein Kunde einen derart höheren Preis zahlen, um eine Glühbirne zu kaufen, die nicht mal verlässlich so viel länger hält? Bei der Glühbirne muss es sich schließlich um ein ganz besonderes Exemplar handeln, trotz insgesamt überdurchschnittlicher Qualität, und eine gewisse Streuung muss auch hier vorhanden sein. Es ist halt immer eine Abwägungssache zwischen hoher Qualität und vertretbaren Kosten. Bei moderner Elektronik wird das ganze eben undurchsichtiger - bei moderner LED-Beleuchtung ist ein Gleichrichter dabei, der aus der Wechselspannung des Stromnetzes eine Gleichspannung erzeugen soll, im Prinzip wie beim Computernetzteil auch. Der muss mit im Gehäuse sitzen, damit die alten Fassungen nach wie vor verwendbar sind. Damit kommen einige Freiheitsgrade mehr ins Spiel: der Wechselrichter muss kostenoptimiert sein, aber klein genug, um ins Gehäuse zu passen, er muss Spannungen von max. 325V verarbeiten und auf einige Wenige Volt Gleichspannung heruntersetzen können, er muss ausreichend langlebig sein und er muss effizient sein, um die für Lichtquellen relativ hohe Effizienz einer LED (~60%) nicht zu relativieren. Die LEDs selber müssen eine vertretbare Kristallqualität aufweisen, um den Wirkungsgrad überhaupt einigermaßen erreichen zu können (-> prozesstechnisch hochwertig und dennoch günstig), und sie müssen ausreichend reproduzierbar sein, damit sie parallel in der LED-Lampe verbaut werden können - und erneut: sie müssen günstig sein. Das alles ist natürlich schwer miteinander vereinbar.
Dennoch ist heute geplante Obsoleszenz Realität. Wie weitreichend, wissen wohl nur die Ingenieure selbst. Dennoch muss jedes Produkt einmal kaputt gehen, sonst müsste man ja kein neues kaufen.
Quelle:
Rekord-Glühbirne - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

Na ja, eine Glühlampe, die nur noch 4 Watt schafft.
So hell wird die nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, eine Glühlampe, die nur noch 4 Watt schafft.
> So hell wird die nicht mehr sein.



Ich habe mehrere Lampen bei mir zu Hause die je nur 4W verbrauchen aber den ganzen Raum erhellen, sind Energiesparlampen von Philips.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

Ja, aber hier ist von einer Glühlampe die Rede.
Wie effizient ist eine Glühlampe? 95% der Energie geht in Wärme über.


----------



## 100001 (17. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Gegendarstellung:*
> 
> Abschätzung Energiebedarf Kühlschrank zu Verbrauchskosten:Kühlschrankgewicht ca. 30 Kg, davon 20 kg Stahl und 10 kg Kunststoff (geschätzt)
> 
> ...



Die Rechnung ist Falsch, die Transportenergie des Kühlchranks zum Händler und vom Händler zum Kunden, fehlt vollkommen
Die Transportenergie vom Kunden zum Händler oder zum Verwerter fehlt ebenso, wie die benötigte Energie das Material in den Kreislauf zurück zu führen


Im Grunde kann man es drehen wie man will, selbst der 10 Jahre alte Kühlschrank bei meinen Großeltern mit 300 kWh/J kann bei ~16cent/kW, 
  für 500 euro die ein kleinerer Kühli alleine bei dem Kauf kosten würde, den alten damit über 10 Jahre weiter betreiben.

Ökologisch gesehen:
Strom ist nicht Endlich, das Öl für den Kunstoff (eines neuen) ist Endlich


----------



## Jobsti84 (17. Februar 2016)

Also da es gerade am Lampen, bzw. LEDs geht:
Die letzten 3 Jahre über, habe ich hier das komplette Haus umgestellt und ziemlich alles Bekannte am Markt in den Fingern gehabt,
mit die besten Leuchten sind die Cree LMR2 oder LMH2, eigentlich für Industrie gedacht, aber lassen sich einwandfrei
z.B. als Einbaustrahler verbauen.

Das Tolle daran ist, dass sie einen CRI gegen 90 haben, extrem breit abstrahlen, ohne Schatten und dabei absolut tolles Licht produzieren.
Die DInger gibts in allen erdenklichen Temperaturen und Lichtstärken.
Im Bad nutze ich 3500k in der Küche 3000k, jeweils die 650LM Version, welche nur 11W fressen.
In meiner Werkstatt nutze ich zwei 3000LM mit jeweils 36W.

Kann die Dinger jedem an's Herz legen und nur empfehlen nicht zu helle zu nutzen, die 650LM sind wirklich schon heftig hell,
im Bad nutze ich davon 6 Stück, 3 hätten aber auch gereicht  (mir geht's mehr um Ausleuchtung)


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber hier ist von einer Glühlampe die Rede.
> Wie effizient ist eine Glühlampe? 95% der Energie geht in Wärme über.



Dann muss ich im Winter weniger heizen und im Sommer habe ich eine günstige Sauna am Abend


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

Guter Ansatz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

Ein frommer Wunsch aber so lange die Menschheit nach billigen Megaschnäppchen schaut dürfte sich da wenig ändern. Auf der anderen Seite verdienen die Leute nicht genug um sich bessere Produkte leisten zu können.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein frommer Wunsch aber so lange die Menschheit nach billigen Megaschnäppchen schaut dürfte sich da wenig ändern. Auf der anderen Seite verdienen die Leute nicht genug um sich bessere Produkte leisten zu können.



Viele Luxusprodukte könnten auch wesentlich günstiger verkauft werden. Nimm nur Smartphones von Apple, oder Samsung. Die kosten in der Produktion grade einmal um die 230 Euro, verkauft werden die für um die 700 - 800 Euro.
Würde man die für zum Beispiel 400 Euro verkaufen könnten sich ungleich mehr Menschen so ein Telefon auch tatsächlich leisten.

Und so sieht es bei vielen Produkten aus.
Aber da man auf eine Gewinnmaximierung aus ist und auch oft Anleger / Aktionere einen möglichst hohen Gewinn anstreben, werden viele Produkte halt wesentlich teurer verkauft als im grunde "notwendig". 

*edit*
Kleine Ergänzung.
Sie wären natürlich dann wesentlich teurer wenn man Rohstoffe und Arbeitskraft angemessen bezahlen würde, dann könnten die Leute sich so ein Gerät aber trotzdem leisten, so sie wollten, nur halt wesentlich seltener und man müsste es länger verwenden als 1 - 2 Jahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

> Viele Luxusprodukte könnten auch wesentlich günstiger verkauft werden.


Stimmt, hatte gestern richtig Glück und einen Rolls Royce aus der Cornflaksschachtel gefischt.
Ok, ok, mag ja sein aber es ist eben kein Jedermannsprodukt. Es reicht doch schon irgend ein anderes Gerät so lange die Haltbarkeit länger ist wie die Wurfweite


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Ein Rolls hat auch nicht die Stückzahlen wie ein Golf. Das macht auch eine Menge aus.
Und wenn ich nicht irre, sind 70% aller jemals verkauften Porsche noch irgendwo in Garagen.
Das kann man vom Golf sicher nicht behaupten.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2016)

Dass ein Rolls oder Bentley so eine hohe Gewinnspanne erreicht liegt auch einfach daran dass die Hersteller ihre Zulieferer erpressen. Wenn man BMW/VW beliefern will muss man quasi im Paket billig (und nicht kostendeckend) für die Nobelmarke anbieten.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Natürlich darf es keine Lebenszeitzähler oder ähnliches geben, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass man ein Produkt auf eine bestimmte Lebenszeit auslegt. "Unkaputtbar" gibt es nicht und will auch niemand bezahlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

Nur was wäre eine normale Lebenszeit? Selbst wenn man weiß das bestimmte Hersteller berühmt sind für Qualität und Langlebigkeit kann man auch dort richtig ins Klo greifen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2016)

Was auch immer der Kunde will . 
Die angebotene Garantiezeit dürfte ein guter Indikator dafür sein  was der Hersteller seinem Produkt zutraut.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

Soll ich wieder mein Unterdrückungs-BlaBla einbringen ? 

Das Obsoleszenz-Problem könnte auch zum Knechten der Unterschicht dienen -
immerhin ist es den Reichen/der Elite total egal ...


----------



## TobiasClaren (6. März 2020)

Beim Subwoofer Sub101 von Elac unten der dicke Transformator, darüber die Platine mit zwei dicken 50V 6800 Microfarad Jun Fu Kondensatoren. Und die beiden Kondensatoren genau auf der Seite der Platine, unter der der Trafo ist.
Die beiden 100V 220 Microfarad auf der senkrechten Platine darüber für die Regler und Anschlussbuchsen sehen intakt aus.
Evtl. €2,79 inkl. Porto aus China für zwei Stück… Wenn es das war.
Sind leicht gewölbt.
Bei Mainboards wird heute mit hochwertigen Kondesatoren geworben. Kann man bei Geizhals sogar als Kriterium einstellen.
„Klassiker bevorzugen“ (anderer Artikel) bedeutet je nach Gebiet eine extreme Einschränkung.
Bei Küchengeräten etc. ist das sehr gut möglich. Z.B. Handmixer etc. die man auch 15, 20… Minuten durchlaufen lassen kann.
Aber ein Fernseher etc. bedeutet alte Technik, und dass ist es dann auch nicht wert.
Gerade jetzt, wo sich was tut. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange PAL-Röhren technisch praktisch unverändert existierten O_o. 27 Zoll war normal, und 32 Zoll war "groß"...
Und wie lange es gedauert hat bis HD bzw. FullHD endlich kam, und jetzt UHD und HDR.
Ich will das Samsung Note 3 bzw. 4 nicht mehr nutzen. Und bei Smartphones von Samsung hatte ich nie einen Defekt (Glasbruch ist was anderes, aber die ganz neue Gorrilla-Glas-Version ist doppelt so rubust, das wurde unabhängig mit Messgerät getestet bis es brach).
Auch die „nichtwechselbarkeit“ von Akkus ist OK bis gut. Wechseln wäre zwar gut, aber wäre es dann auch noch Wasserdicht? Wenn es dann noch dichter wäre, verzichte Ich auch gerne auf SD-Karte (wenn dafür mindestens 512GB bzw. 1TB interner Speicher vorhanden ist), USB-Anschluss (kabellos laden geht heute theoretisch auch genau so schnell mit 10W, 15W...) und Kopfhörerbuchse…
Und keine SIM-Karte. Was spricht denn gegen die „E-SIM“?!? Wenn es alle anbieten, nichts. Evtl. wird damit ja auch möglich ohne „DUAL-SIM“-Technik zwei oder sogar mehr Anbieter zu nutzen.
Es braucht wie in Frankreich eine Strafbarkeit. Es gibt wohl schon Strafverfahren gegen Hersteller.
Man könnte billige Kondensatoren in den Geräten ganz verbieten, könnte bestimmte Designs (Wärmequellen unter Kondensatoren etc.) ganz verbieten.
Und wenn 1, 2, 3 Gutachter die der Staat beauftragt, mehrheitlich zum Schluss kommen es ist geplante Obsoleszenz, sollte das vor Gericht ausreichen.


----------



## Kelemvor (6. März 2020)

geplante Obsoleszenz die mir bekannt sind: Kaffeevollautomaten Brühgruppen von Jura, AEG, Siemens etc. Schwachstelle nach ca 2 Jahren, extrem selten früher, also nur bei wirklich starkem Bezug in einem mindestens 4  Kaffeetrinker Haushalt.

Das 2. sind Geschirrspüler von Siemens, Bosch...was weiß ich noch von wem. Fehler E15, Wasser in der Bodenwanne, 
zu 90% ist der Grund das Wasser aus dem inneren in die Bodenwanne läuft. die Hersteller bieten mittlerweile! ein kleines "Upgrade" Set an wo man eine zusätzliche Silikondichtung einzieht und die alten Schrauben gegen neue austauscht. Die anderen 10% sind defekte Pumpen, oder gelockerte Schrauben. 
Seit Jahren bekannt, aber komischerweise werden immer noch Geräte die den Fehler irgendwann nach 2-5 Jahren aufweisen verkauft. 

Und das Upgrade Set verkauft man meistens eh 2 mal weil die Anleitungen nicht ganz so toll sind.
Ich habe mir auch die erste Silikondichtung beim einziehen geschrottet.

Btw, auch für die Brühgruppen gibts eine Art Upgrade von einem Ex- Mitarbeiter Siemens oder Jura, hab ich vergessen. Der anders geformte Dichtungen für die Brühgruppe verkauft.
Die hersteller wollen von der Verbesserung nach über 10 Jahren nix wissen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> geplante Obsoleszenz .


Meinst Du, das war trotz des Imageschadens geplant? Genau so? Und sitzen da jetzt kleine Inginieure, die sich sich diebisch lächeld die Hände reiben? Hihihihihi ? Oder ist denen einfach ein banaler Fehler passiert. Irgend etwas, was Testläufe nicht gezeigt haben? Oder war von vorn herein nur eine Lebensdauer von sagen wir 1000h anvisiert?

Autos z.B. haben eine geplante Lebensdauer von je nach Modell 1000h bis 4000h. Mehr nicht. Dafür gibt es Ersatzprüfungen, die jedes Bauteil bestehen  muss. Darum fallen dann, wenn diese in der Ersatzprüfung definierte Gesamtbelastung erreicht ist, sehr viele Bauteil der Reihe nach aus. Je nach Belastungsart des Käufern unterschiedlich schnell und an unterschiedliche Stelle.

Geplant ist normalerweise eine Mindesthaltbarkeit. Jetzt glaube doch aber nicht, dass beim 5,-€ Elektrogerät auch nur eine Prüfung durchgeführt worden ist. Viel zu teuer. Die Menschen kaufen billigen Plunder aus China und sie bekommen billigen Plunder. Und dann schau Dir die Gewinnmargen von Produktion bis zum Endverkäufer an. Da hätte man vor dreißig Jahren feuchte Augen bekommen.

Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Mein erster Drucker kostete 1993 noch knapp 500,-€, hat aber bis jetzt funktioniert, leider nicht mehr unter WIN 10. Heutige Drucker kosten 50,-€. Was erwarte ich für eine Haltbarkeit? Es ist ein Wegwerfartikel. Da ich kein Drucke reicht mir das. Neue Komplettdrucker sind ja fast billiger als neue Farbparonen,
25 Jahre HP DeskJet - ein Vierteljahrhundert mit vielen Meilensteinen - Tonerdumping-Blog


----------



## Kelemvor (6. März 2020)

Geplant war das die Geräte nach vielleicht 8-10 Jahren Reparaturbedürftig/ersetzt werden müssen. Nur sind die Ingenieure auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. 
Das die Fehler so lange in der Produktion bleiben ist allerdings wirklich beschämend.

Btw, Chinaschrott:  Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das zumindest einige Chinesische Hersteller richtig gut auf Kundenfeedback reagieren und auch äusserst kulant sind.
Genauso wie einige Händler. Es gilt überall die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. 

Btw, wenn ich die Wahl habe "günstige" Ware beim deutschen Händler zu kaufen oder direkt da wo der einkauft, kaufe ich in China direkt ein wenn es nicht dringend ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Geplant war das die Geräte nach vielleicht 8-10 Jahren Reparaturbedürftig/ersetzt werden müssen.


Woher weißt Du das? Die Autoindustrie z.B. macht aus ihren Ersatzprüfungen ein ziemliches Geheimnis, das ist ihr know how. Wenn ich Dir eine davon hier öffentlich verlinken würde, wäre ich meinen Job los und würde eine Klage wegen Missachtung der Geheimhaltung bekommen. Was glaubst Du, was da drin steht?


----------



## Kelemvor (6. März 2020)

Es läuft schon so lange, was soll es sonst sein? Bei den Brühgrupppen wird nichts verändert weil der Großteil doch 2 Jahre hält, danach Pech gehabt. 
Bei dem Geschirrspüler kanns sein das die Hersteller jetzt nach so langer Zeit tatsächlich reagiert haben. 

Man kommt auf diese Fehler nur wenn man selbst betroffen ist und Online nach günstigen Lösungen sucht ohne den unverschämt teuren und oft unqualifizierten Service in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Aus den Kaffeemaschienen Problemen hat sich jemand aus meiner Familie schon ein Hobby gemacht und repariert dies im Bekanntenkreis, ein, zwei  überholte hat er zur Überbrückung immer auf Lager wenn 
was Sonn oder Feiertags passiert. 
Für andere gibts kleine Portale im Internet um die entsprechenden Teile und Beschreibungen zu beziehen. Auch ein nettes Geschäftsmodell um sich was dazu zu verdienen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Es läuft schon so lange, was soll es sonst sein? Bei den Brühgrupppen wird nichts verändert weil der Großteil doch 2 Jahre hält, danach Pech gehabt.


Das ist aber nicht so bei den Geräten für den Restaurantbedarf. Die halten wie eh und je 20 Jahre, kosten aber empfindlich mehr. Er billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Kelemvor (6. März 2020)

Ich halte 1500€ für ein paar Tassen Kaffee nicht für billig.. Ich hoffe das war sarkastisch gemeint.
BTW, wird Restaurantbedarf meist geleast, da ist der Service im Preis mit drin.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. März 2020)

Es gibt auch Semi professionelle Kaffeemaschinen die kosten zwar mehr als normale Haushaltsgeräte aber nicht annähernd soviel wie professionelle Gastro Geräte. Wir habe so eine Maschine im Gebrauch, immer wenn man mehr als 2 oder 3 Tassen Kaffee benötigt. 2l in 8min. die brüht auch nur den Kaffee und kann nichts weiter aber dafür ist der Kaffee sehr aromatisch. Für alles andere nutzen wir eine Tassimo.


----------



## TobiasClaren (6. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Mein erster Drucker kostete 1993 noch knapp 500,-€, hat aber bis jetzt funktioniert, leider nicht mehr unter WIN 10. Heutige Drucker kosten 50,-€. Was erwarte ich für eine Haltbarkeit? Es ist ein Wegwerfartikel. Da ich kein Drucke






Oder so etwas wie einen gebrauchten Kyocera FS 1118MFP für 50 Euro. Wiegt zwar knapp 100Kg...








Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das? Die Autoindustrie z.B. macht aus ihren Ersatzprüfungen ein ziemliches Geheimnis, das ist ihr know how. Wenn ich Dir eine davon hier öffentlich verlinken würde, wäre ich meinen Job los und würde eine Klage wegen Missachtung der Geheimhaltung bekommen. Was glaubst Du, was da drin steht?






Sicher nicht, wenn das öffentlicht verlinkbar im Internet steht.
Oder ist das auf einem Firmenserver ohne Zugangsschutz?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2020)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Oder ist das auf einem Firmenserver ohne Zugangsschutz?


auf einem Firmenserver mit Zugangsschutz


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Mein erster Drucker kostete 1993 noch knapp 500,-€, hat aber bis jetzt funktioniert, leider nicht mehr unter WIN 10. Heutige Drucker kosten 50,-€. Was erwarte ich für eine Haltbarkeit? Es ist ein Wegwerfartikel. Da ich kein Drucke reicht mir das. Neue Komplettdrucker sind ja fast billiger als neue Farbparonen,
> 25 Jahre HP DeskJet - ein Vierteljahrhundert mit vielen Meilensteinen - Tonerdumping-Blog



Das ist doch keine Ausrede, sondern genau das Problem: Es werden absichtlich Haufenweise minderwertige Produkte verkauft.

Allein schon der Umwelt zuliebe ist dieses Verhalten der Wirtschaft ein absolutes NoGo. Ich zahle gerne für Qualität, aber dann sollte die Qualität auch abgesehen Preisschilds (welches zwar oft, aber nicht immer für Qualität steht) erkennbar sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Es werden absichtlich Haufenweise minderwertige Produkte verkauft.


Das Problem ist doch, dass die gekauft werden, oder? Die Menschen wollen billigen Plunder und sie bekommen ihn. Man kann doch nicht erwarten, für 39,-€ einen komplexen Drucker zu bekommen, der dann ein Menschenleben lang ein treuer Begleiter ist. So naiv kann doch niemand sein.

Und noch einmal, eine Gewährleistungszeit von zwei Jahren ist relativ lang. Da baut niemand absichtliche Schwächen ein. Das Risiko, das gesparte zehntel Cent in einem finanziellem Debakel enden, ist viel zu groß. Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob Produkte schlecht sind, oder bewusst und kalkuliert schlecht gemacht werden.


----------



## cryon1c (12. März 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass die gekauft werden, oder? Die Menschen wollen billigen Plunder und sie bekommen ihn. Man kann doch nicht erwarten, für 39,-€ einen komplexen Drucker zu bekommen, der dann ein Menschenleben lang ein treuer Begleiter ist. So naiv kann doch niemand sein.
> 
> Und noch einmal, eine Gewährleistungszeit von zwei Jahren ist relativ lang. Da baut niemand absichtliche Schwächen ein. Das Risiko, das gesparte zehntel Cent in einem finanziellem Debakel enden, ist viel zu groß. Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob Produkte schlecht sind, oder bewusst und kalkuliert schlecht gemacht werden.



Na in vielen Bereichen lohnt es sich nicht, richtig robuste und langlebige Produkte anzubieten.
Otto-Normalkäufer will das sein Kühlschrank 20 Jahre hält, aber Smartphone - da sind 2 Jahre OK, weil das Ding eh ausgetauscht wird weil uncool und lahm und so weiter.
Die Produkte werden also so designed wie der Kunde sie will. Professionelle Elektronik und gute Werkzeuge etc. halten immer noch ewig. Da kostet Makita oder DeWalt halt auch mal 200€ für nen Akkuschrauber mit 1-2 Akkus, dafür halten die auch ordentlich was aus und das über Jahre bei Handwerkern die diese jeden Tag rannehmen. Hobbyhandwerker daheim kriegen die in 10 Jahren nicht tot. Aber der Normalo sieht 200-300€ für nen Akkuschrauber und denkt sich - so was kaufe ich doch niemals, ich will doch nur paar Löcher in die Wand reinmachen, holt sich was für 29,99€ und wundert sich dann


----------

